# white chics with black guys



## irish_2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

yes, this pisses me off......in my area it's rampant....you don't see other mixed couples like black chics with white guys, or asians with whites, or mexicans with blacks or whites.......only mudhunters with nuggets......also it seems that tv shows and commercials are promoting black guy/white chic relationships.....


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

Yup. Never heard the term 'mudhunter'. In my dating days, I never gave a chance for someone that mudhunted in their past or present. Forever tainted imo. The same would go for many dark brothas having the same standard with their fellow sistas - but more often than not, they would fuck a retarded polkadot toothless paraplegic and call it a day.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe those white girls are starting to get tired of bigoted douchebags that think they are better than everyone, while not knowing shit about anything. Why do care what someone does with someone else?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2011)

There was an article in the ATL paper a while back saying black males dating white females is growing epidemic in the black community.  It basically said the black males who get a college eduction tend to want white women, which leaves black women with less quality black men to date/marry.  

I wish I could make stupid shit like this up.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Maybe those white girls are starting to get tired of bigoted douchebags that think they are better than everyone, while not knowing shit about anything. Why do care what someone does with someone else?



understand that i'm from a mixed family...my stepdad is black....i don't have problems with it when the guy is a good guy and the woman and he make a good couple.....my problem is the "fad"......we all have our preferences though


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> YouTube Video


 

good song


----------



## SRX (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW, Im my prime i was with prob ever color, that shit is the last thing on my mind. if someone makes you happy and the world is against it, well fuck the world and make your self happy. 

Who cares better things in life to worrie about than what color is banging what color. 
I always tell people im with if they say something stupid like this "if you were dieing and his(black guy) blood was the only type that could save you, well you would take it. We need to move past that shit.. one world,, one love


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2011)

And let me guess, those white chicks are usually over 250lbs or extremely trashy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

^Yes


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you seen most black chicks? they look like Aunt Jemima + 200 pounds. Also Ive seen many black woman beat the bejesus out of their kids in public.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> And let me guess, those white chicks are usually over 250lbs or extremely trashy.


 

most likely lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

You mean they all don't look like Halle Berry? 
Who wouldn't hit that?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You mean they all don't look like Halle Berry?
> Who wouldn't hit that?




Shes mixed. And yes I would


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You mean they all don't look like Halle Berry?
> Who wouldn't hit that?




I would but she's high-yella.


----------



## 1982 (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Have you seen most black chicks? they look like Aunt Jemima + 200 pounds. Also Ive seen many black woman beat the bejesus out of their kids in public.



Have you seen the leashes some of these white parents put on their children while walking in the mall?

Has anyone noticed that all over the internet there's always racists bullshit going on, But in "real life" we don't see or hear about it much anymore?

It's time to grow up people, SERIOUSLY!

Btw, I love white ladies and I'm a black stud!


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

This is your calling, Irish, since all your white women are taken.
Better start liking the thick, dark meat.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


> Have you seen the leashes some of these white parents put on their children while walking in the mall?
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all over the internet there's always racists bullshit going on, But in "real life" we don't see or hear about it much anymore?
> 
> ...



i think a few are missing my point.....i'm not saying it should be outlawed.....if a good man and a good woman make a good couple than that's cool....what i don't like is the "trend" or "fad" .....kinda like how every college chic wants to be a lesbian simply because it's cool while she's in college.....i hope i'm explaining this right


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> This is your calling, Irish, since all your white women are taken.
> Better start liking the thick, dark meat.



Gimme that donkey butt and them big ole legs, I ain't too hard to beg!


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 26, 2011)

I dated a black guy in college, he was too clingy and posessive so I dropped him.  He's  now a psycologist....go figure. He was just into asian chicks I think, i was just into athletic men with some brains. He had a great body though. My brother who is also half Asian is dating a exotic  looking female molecular biologist at Emory who is black. ( from ethiopia of all places)


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> This is your calling, Irish, since all your white women are taken.
> Better start liking the thick, dark meat.



disgusting.........surprisingly she doesn't have the black people "outty belly button"


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Yup. Never heard the term 'mudhunter'. In my dating days, I never gave a chance for someone that mudhunted in their past or present. Forever tainted imo. The same would go for many dark brothas having the same standard with their fellow sistas - but more often than not, they would fuck a retarded polkadot toothless paraplegic and call it a day.


Yup.



KelJu said:


> Maybe those white girls are starting to get tired of bigoted douchebags that think they are better than everyone, while not knowing shit about anything. Why do care what someone does with someone else?


Fuck you. Keep those low self-esteem sows. Nasty bitches...



sprayherup said:


> And let me guess, those white chicks are usually over 250lbs or extremely trashy.


Almost always. All have mental issues.



1982 said:


> Have you seen the leashes some of these white parents put on their children while walking in the mall?
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all over the internet there's always racists bullshit going on, But in "real life" we don't see or hear about it much anymore?
> 
> ...


You should all be on leashes. Fuckin heathens...



bandaidwoman said:


> I dated a black guy in college, he was too clingy and posessive so I dropped him.  He's  now a psycologist....go figure. He was just into asian chicks I think, i was just into athletic men with some brains. He had a great body though. My brother who is also half Asian is dating a exotic  looking female molecular biologist at Emory who is black. ( from ethiopia of all places)


Drop dead.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 30941


once you go black we dont want you back !!!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol^^^


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 26, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> There was an article in the ATL paper a while back saying black males dating white females is growing epidemic in the black community.  It basically said the black males who get a college eduction tend to want white women, which leaves black women with less quality black men to date/marry.
> 
> I wish I could make stupid shit like this up.


whaaat? sounds to me like an epidemic in the White community!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> once you go black we dont want you back !!!


 

i had t-shirts on zazzle that had that printed on it.. lol !


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> once you go black we dont want you back !!!


 
That is some funny (but true) shit, repped.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

Once you go black you want your dignity back
No sorry its..
Once you go black your wonderin' where your welfares at
O wait no its..
Once you go black you want your test results back 
No no its...
Once you go black your babys on crack !!

View attachment 30942


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


> Have you seen the leashes some of these white parents put on their children while walking in the mall?
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all over the internet there's always racists bullshit going on, But in "real life" we don't see or hear about it much anymore?
> 
> ...


 
Since your black, you should already know your race is comprised of the most racist motherfuckers existing today - they just get away with it because their black and 'oppressed'. Every one of those white women you taint with your spunk is one less skank the rest of us have to deal with.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> yes, this pisses me off......in my area it's rampant....you don't see other mixed couples like black chics with white guys, or asians with whites, or mexicans with blacks or whites.......only mudhunters with nuggets......also it seems that tv shows and commercials are promoting black guy/white chic relationships.....




Sounds like this issue hit close to home base


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Look at what youve done *irish_2003 *. Its all your falt


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fuck you. Keep those low self-esteem sows. Nasty bitches...
> 
> ...




Dude seriously, I about pissed myself laughing after I read that.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


> Have you seen the leashes some of these white parents put on their children while walking in the mall?
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all over the internet there's always racists bullshit going on, *But in "real life" we don't see or hear about it much anymore?*
> 
> ...



Lol @ this.  It does happen, just not so in your face anymore.


----------



## SRX (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Look at what youve done *irish_2003 *. Its all your falt


 

LOL yes, there kids starven is this world of ours and we are worried about colors. We should find ways other than hate to think of and find ways to better educate,cloth,feed the helpless little ones of the world. They are the future so break the cycle now.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol @ this. It does happen, just not so in your face anymore.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

SRX said:


> LOL yes, there kids starven is this world of ours and we are worried about colors. We should find ways other than hate to think of and find ways to better educate,cloth,feed the helpless little ones of the world. They are the future so break the cycle now.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 30944


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

^^i owe you reps for that. A real good laugh


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 30946



how do i make the images post larger ??


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 26, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> View attachment 30946
> 
> 
> 
> how do i make the images post larger ??



Get a bigger screen


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> This is your calling, Irish, since all your white women are taken.
> Better start liking the thick, dark meat.



I would beat the breaks off that shit as long as she was mentally mature and didn't speak ebonics.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2011)

I fell in love with an exchange student from Africa who was in my program at the university. She was blacker than pitch black night and had the most beautiful accent ever. I would gladly trade 20 club hopping mall shopping dumb white skanks for one Merry Chaconie.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> once you go black we dont want you back !!!



i believe the saying is "once you go black.....you better get a bloodtest!!!"


----------



## 1982 (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Since your black, you should already know your race is comprised of the most racist motherfuckers existing today - they just get away with it because their black and 'oppressed'. Every one of those white women you taint with your spunk is one less skank the rest of us have to deal with.



I'm far from being a racist, You seen me clearly state that I'm a black stud and I LOVE white women. Most of my friends are white. We don't see color as an issue.

There's good and bad in every race. There are behind the computer racists like yourself that always want to point the finger at the black man and turn everything into a "race war."

Grow up.


----------



## 1982 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fuck you. Keep those low self-esteem sows. Nasty bitches...
> 
> ...


----------



## 1982 (Apr 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol @ this.  It does happen, just not so in your face anymore.



Scared bro?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> This is your calling, Irish, since all your white women are taken.
> Better start liking the thick, dark meat.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


>


 


 and heres the leash we use for black kids..View attachment 30949


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


> Have you seen the leashes some of these white parents put on their children while walking in the mall?
> 
> Has anyone noticed that all over the internet there's always racists bullshit going on, But in "real life" we don't see or hear about it much anymore?
> 
> ...










YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


> Scared bro?



Lmfao! Scared of what, exactly?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 30951

View attachment 30952

View attachment 30953

View attachment 30954


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 26, 2011)

In the matter of baby Tayshawn, Lester, you are not the father.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 26, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> In the matter of baby Tayshawn, Lester, you are not the father.



Hahahhaa Maury!!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

work in progress said:


> in the matter of baby tayshawn, lester, you are not the father.


 

View attachment 30955


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 30957View attachment 30956


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2011)

1982 said:


>



Sad, but I saw that crap the other day at Walmart


----------



## MyK (Apr 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> yes, this pisses me off......in my area it's rampant....you don't see other mixed couples like black chics with white guys, or asians with whites, or mexicans with blacks or whites.......only mudhunters with nuggets......also it seems that tv shows and commercials are promoting black guy/white chic relationships.....



We call 'em mudsharks


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 26, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I fell in love with an exchange student from Africa who was in my program at the university. She was blacker than pitch black night and had the most beautiful accent ever. I would gladly trade 20 club hopping mall shopping dumb white skanks for one Merry Chaconie.


Kill yourself. It will be less painful than the AIDS she gave you, loser.



1982 said:


> I'm far from being a racist, You seen me clearly state that _*I'm a black stud*_ and I LOVE white women. Most of my friends are white. We don't see color as an issue.
> 
> There's good and bad in every race. There are behind the computer racists like yourself that always want to point the finger at the black man and turn everything into a "race war."
> 
> Grow up.


You are close to the animal.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Well shit, I'm attracted to women of all races. I guess this makes me an arsehole. 

Edit: Go back 50,000 years and the entire human race was black, so all of you dipshit white supremacist's can thank a simple vitamin D deficiency whilst migrating to colder climates for the illusion that you are somehow superior to any particular race.

*You're all a bunch of niggers in disguise!*


----------



## 1982 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Kill yourself. It will be less painful than the AIDS she gave you, loser.
> 
> You are close to the animal.



Ya, Your mother calls me her "Black Stallion" 

Done with this fail thread


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill fuck any girl that looks good.

But I wont fuck em if theyve been with a black guy.  Ok maybe I will, but Ill be scared shitless and never be faithful.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Well shit, I'm attracted to women of all races. I guess this makes me an arsehole.
> 
> Edit: Go back 50,000 years and the entire human race was black, so all of you dipshit white supremacist's can thank a simple vitamin D deficiency whilst migrating to colder climates for the illusion that you are somehow superior to any particular race.
> 
> *You're all a bunch of niggers in disguise!*



the chinese are pretty racist as well, I  did a lot of  molecular biology research, and there is research    showing australian aborigines are the closest genetically to the chinese, ( this makes sense regarding  ancient human migration patterns  etc. )this pissed off a lot of chinese.  My neighbor who owns a fabric import company and is black goes to china often and hordes of chinese follow her to touch her hair ( which she wears in long dregs).  They are amazed to see a obviously wealthy black who also speaks mandarin quite fluently....


----------



## phosphor (Apr 27, 2011)

1982 said:


> Ya, Your mother calls me her "Black Stallion"
> 
> Done with this fail thread


 
A mother joke? lame. Let me tell you something, token, I know you can't help but coming back to this thread to read more of your race fail. My being a 'racist' as you see it can be seen as speaking my mind. I will speak freely about any race including my own when the opportunity presents itself, including white trash walmart shoppers with leashes on their kids. There are many 'races' that have very beautiful women to bottom out on, but in the end, I prefer my kids to look somewhat like me - this is a personal preference. If I wanted half-black kids with a preference for popeyes chicken and grape soda, I would have chosen that path. Somehow, not prefering another race (usually black) to fuck or have kids with is seen as racist. I see the whole push in this general direction as more political correctness bullshit.

People are free to choose who and what they want to fuck that is legally allowed. People have different standards. Some people like their shades pulled down 24/7 with murals of panthers on their walls and elephant statues as bases for their end tables as well - to each their own. Doesn't mean we can't make light of it and have a laugh.

Having been an installer for voice/video/data in all parts of my city for 5 years, I have seen the way certain populations live and how they conduct themselves. I have seen too many black families living in a shithole with their kids wearing filth - but somehow they manage to afford 22" pimped rims on their shitbox and a 52" plasma screen in their shack - and god forbid they didn't get the double deluxe TV package. The fuckers would let their kids starve before they go without tv services. They have to pass the time somehow while being unemployed and collecting their welfare checks while smoking their blunts. Let's not go into how often they even step foot into their kid's schools to participate in their kids futures and general conduct.

So, token 1982, you can banter all you want about how purified you are of racism and drone on about how many 'white' buddies you have. In the end your just a fucking liar trying to make people think your 'above it all', especially when you talk about white people with leashes and wotnot (by your own standards, that's a racist comment.. GASP!). Your just another watermelon wagon douchebeard hitching a ride on the PC gravy train.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 27, 2011)

1982 said:


> I'm far from being a racist, You seen me clearly state that I'm a black stud and I LOVE white women. Most of my friends are white. We don't see color as an issue.


 
You listened to too many repeats of 'black and white' by the confused color/gender bender that is MJackson. 

And just to be fair, I think this lady is a douche as well. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 27, 2011)

I've heard the term "Snow bunny", guess it isn't a California thang.
Suppose that being one reason for the males going toward the gals, but what can you think would make the gals go for the guys?


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 27, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Ill fuck any girl that looks good.
> 
> But I wont fuck em if theyve been with a black guy. Ok maybe I will, but Ill be scared shitless and never be faithful.


 

So, you have like a questionaire?  I mean, before the clothes come off or is it during the car ride before you take them to dinner?

Are there other questions, that you ask...you have me curious.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 27, 2011)

phosphor said:


> A mother joke? lame. Let me tell you something, token, I know you can't help but coming back to this thread to read more of your race fail. My being a 'racist' as you see it can be seen as speaking my mind. I will speak freely about any race including my own when the opportunity presents itself, including white trash walmart shoppers with leashes on their kids. There are many 'races' that have very beautiful women to bottom out on, but in the end, I prefer my kids to look somewhat like me - this is a personal preference. If I wanted half-black kids with a preference for popeyes chicken and grape soda, I would have chosen that path. Somehow, not prefering another race (usually black) to fuck or have kids with is seen as racist. I see the whole push in this general direction as more political correctness bullshit.
> 
> People are free to choose who and what they want to fuck that is legally allowed. People have different standards. Some people like their shades pulled down 24/7 with murals of panthers on their walls and elephant statues as bases for their end tables as well - to each their own. Doesn't mean we can't make light of it and have a laugh.
> 
> ...



the white trash patients i have tell me they cant afford their 2 dollar copay but have Iphones, smoke 3 packs a day at 4 bucks a pack,  and live in trailers with nice satellite dishes hanging off their porches etc.  When I go to the free clinic, most of the them are white, bitch about not having health insurance but drive nicer cars than I do. (I have a honda civic)   ( half the docs that volunteer there are minorities like myself, either latino, black or asian) There is trash with every race. We can all use testimonials to paint our vision of the world but try to rise above it.  It's attitudes like yours that my two black doctor partners ( both graduate AOA from medical school...look that up if you don't know what that means) who have to put up with racist shit every time they are on call for me at the hospital.  Luckily they are professionals and treat everyone, regardless of race or station in life, with equal respect and excellent care.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 27, 2011)

I <3 this thread. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

Seems to be a lot of stereo-typing here. Its not the race that determines people's behaviour, its usually the environment and upbringing that shapes and individual's attitude.

You can't just label people simply by looking the the colour of their skin. I know blacks, Asians ect that are great people and there is certainly no shortage of white trash around. People should be able to distinguish environmental based traits from genetic traits. 

End of the day, people usually act the way they do for a reason and if you can underline that reasons for their behaviour you'll find that their bloodline has nothing to do with it. There may be prejudices that are commonly associated with any particular bloodline however there will always be reasons as to why they exist. We really aren't that different from one another.


----------



## booze (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> Once you go black you want your dignity back
> No sorry its..
> Once you go black your wonderin' where your welfares at
> O wait no its..
> ...



Hahaha that is gold!!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 27, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> So, you have like a questionaire?  I mean, before the clothes come off or is it during the car ride before you take them to dinner?
> 
> Are there other questions, that you ask...you have me curious.



heck my current husband was in the military, gorgous body builder ( won several tournaments while in the military)  stationed in italy, turkey, and germany screwed a lot of european and persian beauties, made sure I checked him for hiv, syphillis etc. ( met him during my medical residency) before i had him stop using condoms with me.


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

what a thread


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> yes, this pisses me off......in my area it's rampant....you don't see other mixed couples like black chics with white guys, or asians with whites, or mexicans with blacks or whites.......only mudhunters with nuggets......also it seems that tv shows and commercials are promoting *black guy/white chic relationships.*....



I see that a lot now


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2011)

phosphor said:


> A mother joke? lame. Let me tell you something, token, I know you can't help but coming back to this thread to read more of your race fail. My being a 'racist' as you see it can be seen as speaking my mind. I will speak freely about any race including my own when the opportunity presents itself, including white trash walmart shoppers with leashes on their kids. There are many 'races' that have very beautiful women to bottom out on, but in the end, I prefer my kids to look somewhat like me - this is a personal preference. If I wanted half-black kids with a preference for popeyes chicken and grape soda, I would have chosen that path. Somehow, not prefering another race (usually black) to fuck or have kids with is seen as racist. I see the whole push in this general direction as more political correctness bullshit.
> 
> People are free to choose who and what they want to fuck that is legally allowed. People have different standards. Some people like their shades pulled down 24/7 with murals of panthers on their walls and elephant statues as bases for their end tables as well - to each their own. Doesn't mean we can't make light of it and have a laugh.
> 
> ...


 
Behold the term "nigger rich".


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2011)

Kingsmokalot said:


> i stick bye my word!!!!!!!!!!!!!





by and bye mean different things. 

*bye* - a farewell remark; "they said their good-byes"


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> sometimes you can identify a person just by their stupidity.
> 
> by and bye mean different things.
> 
> *bye* - a farewell remark; "they said their good-byes"



lol speaking of "bye" has that douche been banned or has he blocked me? Why can't I neg the shit outa him? 

I know its anything goes but he displays a whole new level of stupidity.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You listened to too many repeats of 'black and white' by the confused color/gender bender that is MJackson.
> 
> And just to be fair, I think this lady is a douche as well.
> 
> ...


 


lmao...now thats a white trash nigger !


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

Kingsmokalot said:


> either way white with black or black with white sorry but i think stay in your own racie



Half breeds are considered more naturally beautiful than single race peoples (Halle Berry, Freddie Prinze, Jr., Alicia Keys, Boris Kodjoe) and have less genetic defects (lol @ you being inbred).



Kingsmokalot said:


> i got negative 120000 rep for speeking my mind what a joke...LOL..
> 
> Forum-Rx - Registration Agreement



I'm about to neg you now for your comment, actually.  After all if my parents stayed in their own racie, no one here would get to enjoy my very stimulating posts.







Have a nice day, sweet cheeks


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 27, 2011)

CD is an oreo cookie with a penis?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

lol ^


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

What word starts with "N" and ends with "R" that you never want to call a black person?
Neighbor


----------



## phosphor (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm about to neg you now for your comment, actually. After all if my parents stayed in their own racie, no one here would get to enjoy my very stimulating posts.


 
You have a great way of 'stimulating' the male population here - stimulation is always welcome - too many swinging dicks here on T (including me). Whomever you mother would have chosen, you would still be born. It's all good, it's your character not the skin tone in the end. I stand behind my preferences, but they are mine and not someone elses - although I have to admit, if I came across a Halle Berry caliber women that was into me, I would be hard pressed to not see if the personality matched the drapes, so to speak. This thread is very entertaining and one cannot help but add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2011)

1982 said:


> Ya, Your mother calls me her "Black Stallion"
> 
> Done with this fail thread


Mama jokes? Here's a good one: Have you ever met your father?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Half breeds are considered more naturally beautiful than single race peoples (Halle Berry, Freddie Prinze, Jr., Alicia Keys, Boris Kodjoe) *and have less genetic defects *(lol @ you being inbred).





hurray for us half breeds!  That's right, when a caucasian has cystic fibrosis i tell them if they have kids with a black or full asian their kids cannot get the disease, same with a black with sickle cell, if they marry a white or asian , their kids can't get sicke cell.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 31068


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 31146


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 31158


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 31166

View attachment 31167
    chigger


----------



## phosphor (Apr 27, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> hurray for us half breeds! That's right, when a caucasian has cystic fibrosis i tell them if they have kids with a black or full asian their kids cannot get the disease, same with a black with sickle cell, if they marry a white or asian , their kids can't get sicke cell.


Just an FYI: 

Cystic fibrosis in the US is about one in 2,500 children are born affected. Among caucasians, analysis of the most common 30-50 mutations enables precise detection of 85 to 90 percent of all carriers. The rest are much rarer, but still possible.

People with sickle cell trait don't have sickle cell disease or exhibit any signs of the disorder, but they can pass the gene for the disease to their children. Many people don't know they have sickle cell trait. When both parents have the sickle cell trait, there's a 25% chance that a child will have sickle cell disease. A one-in-four chance also exists that a child will inherit two sickle cell genes, and have sickle cell disease.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> hurray for us half breeds!  That's right, when a caucasian has cystic fibrosis i tell them if they have kids with a black or full asian their kids cannot get the disease, same with a black with sickle cell, if they marry a white or asian , their kids can't get sicke cell.


mutt


----------



## MyK (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 31287


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 31288


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 27, 2011)

CCant stand the white chicks with niggers...what a poor decission, down here thats for sure trading sides and there is no return after the soul pole. me being a big guy and a for sure racist i stare and make comments so they are very uncomfortable! im with you its fucking discusting how tv promotes that bullshit.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

^ Sounds to me like you white fellas have a penis inferiority complex. They'd be a hard act to follow for most of you I'm sure.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> ^ Sounds to me like you white fellas have a penis inferiority complex. They'd be a hard act to follow for most of you I'm sure.



I was in the marine corps and it looked to me I had no worries. Happy to debunk your sorry excuse of a theory.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I was in the marine corps and it looked to me I had no worries. Happy to debunk your sorry excuse of a theory.



Pics or GTFO. Have written "Fuck the DRSE" anywhere on your member so that we know it's you otherwise you didn't debunk a thing.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 27, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> CCant stand the white chicks with niggers...what a poor decission, down here thats for sure trading sides and there is no return after the soul pole. me being a big guy and a for sure racist i stare and make comments so they are very uncomfortable! im with you its fucking discusting how tv promotes that bullshit.



I fucks yo white gurls anytime. They call me chico suave and there is nothing you can do


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

^ leave your ant eater weiner out of this chico suave... lol


alot of you latin guys are rockin the turtle neck on your shit..that doent make it bigger an inch of fore skin hanging off the tip doesnt count.. who wants stinky dick cheese.. lol.. im just messin with you.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> So, you have like a questionaire?  I mean, before the clothes come off or is it during the car ride before you take them to dinner?
> 
> Are there other questions, that you ask...you have me curious.



In a sense, yeah.  A first date is more or less an interview with anyone really.  Ill find out quickly if the girl has a bad history with, well anyone, if she smokes, if shes got baggage, etc.  

I give every girl a 100% grade when I meet them and based upon too many wrong answers, it depends how low that grade goes.  If shes been with a black guy, its down to 50%, which is a failing grade.  From there it depends if she has become racist from it or if she was raped.  Then I give points back.   

If not, wellll, it depends how attractive she is, but sadly, I am going to use her because she truly is damaged goods.  If I were to date her and I kept her secret a secret, she may not know its a secret and expose it in front of dear friends, and that I cannot have.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> ^ Sounds to me like you white fellas have a *penis inferiority* complex. They'd be a hard act to follow for most of you I'm sure.


















Dumbest fucking excuse ever.

It has nothing to do with dick sizes.  I could have a 2inch dick and all you bozos could be bigger than me. 

Its hygiene.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> CD is an oreo cookie with a penis?



Nope, neither.  I do however have a full head of hair.



phosphor said:


> You have a great way of 'stimulating' the male population here - stimulation is always welcome - too many swinging dicks here on T (including me). *Whomever you mother would have chosen, you would still be born. It's all good, it's your character not the skin tone* *in the end*. I stand behind my preferences, but they are mine and not someone elses - although I have to admit, if I came across a Halle Berry caliber women that was into me, I would be hard pressed to not see if the personality matched the drapes, so to speak. This thread is very entertaining and one cannot help but add fuel to the fire.



Cultural influence does make a difference.  Had my mother chosen a man of the same culture, I would have a completely different perspective on life.  I wouldn't be who I am.  Some people prefer to date their "own kind" and that's fine, but to judge others for going outside their race is, in my opinion, wrong.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

^ why is everyone saying that your a tranny..r u ?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm all for interracial relationships. Hell, I have a Spanish wife... but what the fuck was Heidi Klum thinking?!?! What a fucking waste!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> lol speaking of "bye" has that douche been banned or has he blocked me? Why can't I neg the shit outa him?
> 
> I know its anything goes but he displays a whole new level of stupidity.



I went to neg her too and she was gone.  What a pussy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> ^ why is everyone saying that your a tranny..r u ?



No, I'm not a tranny.  

They want me to show my tits and lips.  They think the tranny talk will eventually push me to spread eagle.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm all for interracial relationships. Hell, I have a Spanish wife... but what the fuck was Heidi Klum thinking?!?! What a fucking waste!!!



Good looking guys are assholes.  He probably treats her like gold.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Nope, neither.  I do however have a full head of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Cultural influence does make a difference.  Had my mother chosen a man of the same culture, I would have a completely different perspective on life.  I wouldn't be who I am.  Some people prefer to date their "own kind" and that's fine, but to judge others for going outside their race is, in my opinion, wrong.



I was going to raise this exact point. The odds of any of us being here at this particular time are stupendously rare and if any circumstance had been different you, CD would not be here period. Your mother would have given birth to a completely different child altogether and you would have never existed in this time or another. 

If we survive long enough, the human race will inevitably return back to one blood line and racism will be written in history books and taught in schools.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, I'm not a tranny.
> 
> They want me to show my tits and lips. They think the tranny talk will eventually push me to spread eagle.


 

just put something skimmpy on..you dont gotta get neked.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm all for interracial relationships. Hell, I have a Spanish wife... but what the fuck was Heidi Klum thinking?!?! What a fucking waste!!!


 


we just dont like to see them with some ghetto nigger.  i think if it was any other race we really wouldnt mind..but if the fool is hella ghetto then they might as well be with a nigger.. anyone can be a nigger.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Dumbest fucking excuse ever.
> 
> It has nothing to do with dick sizes.  I could have a 2inch dick and all you bozos could be bigger than me.
> 
> Its hygiene.



Its not an excuse and I can't make excuses you guys, its simply a hypotheses. 

So what you are saying is being black means you have bad hygiene? 

Next time you tick your little check list of possible girlfriend candidates I advise that the first question be-

1."Are you a filthy crack-whore"?  

This will save you some time and you will know whether to use a condom.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> just put something skimmpy on..you dont gotta get neked.




Show me your ass in something pink and frilly first.


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 27, 2011)

lmao this was hilarious, my Dad use to say they're doing us a favor keeping the daughters raped by their daddy out of the gene pool. When you find out about the relationships those white girls with black girls have with their daddy, it makes sense.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got 1/4 African American DNA in my bloodline. And some Native American too.  Most of the women I've been with wouldn't even know that nor suspect it since I'm blonde with blueish-green eyes...I suspect theres quite a few like me out there so good luck to you racists trying not to be with "tainted" women....


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Its not an excuse and I can't make excuses you guys, its simply a hypotheses.
> 
> So what you are saying is being black means you have bad hygiene?
> 
> ...



  Theyll lie.  People dont admit in a 1st date they are racist.  A girl may say something along the lines of "i dont date black men cuz theyre not my thing"


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Theyll lie.  People dont admit in a 1st date they are racist.  A girl may say something along the lines of "i dont date black men cuz theyre not my thing"



Just to clarify...

Not being attracted to a black guy makes a chick a closet racist?


----------



## Imosted (Apr 27, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Theyll lie.  People dont admit in a 1st date they are racist.  A girl may say something along the lines of "i dont date black men cuz theyre not my thing"



Ok so I am not attracted to red heads, so does that mean i am racist against white girls with red hair?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 28, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Theyll lie.  People dont admit in a 1st date they are racist.  A girl may say something along the lines of "i dont date black men cuz theyre not my thing"



They might say that because they know there's a stigma about white girls having sex with black men, even in porn many white girls wont do scenes with black men cause they worry about the stigma.


----------



## k4rr (Apr 28, 2011)

They call white girls talking to black guys "mudsharks" down here in the FLA


----------



## 1982 (Apr 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> They might say that because they know there's a stigma about white girls having sex with black men, even in porn many white girls wont do scenes with black men cause they worry about the stigma.



Oh really? 

Blacks On Blondes® - Home Of The Dogfart® Interracial Movie Series - Interracial Porn

There's more but that's my favorite


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd love to bang a hot young African/American chick. I have ever since I was about 12 years old. Some of them are scorching hot.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Cultural influence does make a difference. Had my mother chosen a man of the same culture, I would have a completely different perspective on life. I wouldn't be who I am. Some people prefer to date their "own kind" and that's fine, but to judge others for going outside their race is, in my opinion, wrong.


 
It's life's experiences that somewhat make up a person. The other portion is in the genetic makeup ofcourse. If you were gangraped by a pack of gorillas, I am sure you would have a different perspective than what you have now.

You can fuck whatever beast you prefer. However, I have the same right to not date or fuck you based on what you chose to fuck prior. Quite simple, actually. Everyone has preferences. Some people are attracted to money, good looks, skin color, personality, etc. Since I choose a certain type of woman and hold them to the same standard is no different than someone wanting me for being handsome - how dare she not want a fat ugly dude! Superficial bitch. You can wallow in PC bullshit all you want, I choose not to.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

1982 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Blacks On Blondes® - Home Of The Dogfart® Interracial Movie Series - Interracial Porn
> 
> There's more but that's my favorite


 

I knew you would be back.


----------



## 1982 (Apr 28, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I knew you would be back.



Yeah I missed ya! Just because we don't agree with one another on some issues doesn't mean I don't like ya phosphor


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 28, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> 1."Are you a filthy crack-whore"?
> 
> This will save you some time and you will know whether to use a condom.


Correct. That's the 1st girl to sleep with a black dude. No morals, self-esteem, and mentally damaged.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 28, 2011)

1982 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Blacks On Blondes® - Home Of The Dogfart® Interracial Movie Series - Interracial Porn
> 
> There's more but that's my favorite


She has AIDS.



BillHicksFan said:


> I'd love to bang a hot young African/American chick. I have ever since I was about 12 years old. Some of them are scorching hot.


You seem all too interested in contracting HIV.


----------



## 1982 (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it



Aries1 said:


> She has AIDS.
> 
> You seem all too interested in contracting HIV.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I've got 1/4 African American DNA in my bloodline. And some Native American too. Most of the women I've been with wouldn't even know that nor suspect it since I'm blonde with blueish-green eyes...I suspect theres quite a few like me out there so good luck to you racists trying not to be with "tainted" women....


 

no dude..that dont count..you dont look like a nig so if those bitches dont know or cant tell then they are assuming they are with someone whos no where near being black. i guess you fooled them didnt you...those poor bitches got swindled by a prairie nigger !!!!  


YOU GOT GHETTO AND RESERVATION IN YOUR BLOOD LINE YOU RED PRAIRIE NIGGER !!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

Calm down guys. Lookit the cute little bunny. Yessss. Better now?






Now go lynching! Keyboard cockpunch all that oppose! Failure is not an option! Alalalalalalalalalaa!! lol


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


>






I am not racist but that is fucking funny.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 28, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> Cystic fibrosis in the US is about one in 2,500 children are born affected. Among caucasians, analysis of the most common 30-50 mutations enables precise detection of 85 to 90 percent of all carriers. The rest are much rarer, but still possible.
> 
> People with sickle cell trait don't have sickle cell disease or exhibit any signs of the disorder, but they can pass the gene for the disease to their children. Many people don't know they have sickle cell trait. When both parents have the sickle cell trait, there's a 25% chance that a child will have sickle cell disease. A one-in-four chance also exists that a child will inherit two sickle cell genes, and have sickle cell disease.



To reiterate, the kid can't get the "disease" unless they inherit both genes due to it's recessiveness and then it becomes a "disease". Otherwise they are just carriers. It follows pure mendellian autosomal recessive inheritance unlike other genetic diseases like male pattern baldness.  So the more they marry outside their race, the chances are they get rid of the trait forever and they will no longer have to worry about passing on the gene. Sure spontaneous mutations can happen, but the chances are less than being hit by lightening three times in a row.   we are talking about the same thing but I am putting it in laymen's term.  .


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Dumbest fucking excuse ever.
> 
> It has nothing to do with dick sizes.  I could have a 2inch dick and all you bozos could be bigger than me.
> 
> Its hygiene.



Your reasoning is pretty bad, too. Hygiene? 

So lets remind ourselves for a second that no matter which man a woman chooses to be with, there is going to be quite the exchange of spit, jizz, pussy juice, and every other bodily fluid you can think of being shared. I don't know about you, but in my opinion, one man's jizz, slobber, and mucus is just as nasty as the next. 

But, your reasoning is that a girl who shares bodily fluids with a white guy is somehow more hygienic than a woman who shares fluids with a black guy? 

At this point, I think you are the others are just making shit up. Why not just admit to the fact that you decide who you do and do not fuck based on a combination of physical attraction and social status. A white girl who fucks black guys is generally seen as exhibiting low status social behavior, and immediately loses much of her appeal by doing so. Even if you found out that the girl was the coolest chick in the planet, you would have to wrestle with the fact that she is a "nigger fucker". How would you deal with your peers who also see her as a nigger fucker?  

I'm not attacking you. I'm just calling it like I see it. I am just as guilty for making judgements against women based on my own deep seated beliefs. The part that annoys me is that people refuse to just be honest about it.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 28, 2011)

As for being PC, I didn't screw a black guy because he was black, he was damn smart and hot until he became clingy.  I honestly have never slept with an Asian man since I don't find them attractive, even though I am half Asian.  ( WHich meant that half the medical school class was unattractive to me). That doesn't make me racist.  If you idiots think only blacks carry Aids you guys are doing yourself a disservice by not checking for it in all your sexual partners ( yes I made them all get the test before undoing the condom).  *The aids epidemic is sweeping over the far east ( especially Thailand, Indochina) as badly as it is in some areas of africa, in fact India is on par with Africa,* so if you are dating a asian guy or woman from that region just be smart. Inother words if their name ends in Singh or Gupta he is just as likely to have Aids as if he is from south arica. (_ I notice no-one has called sleepin with my Asian betherens dirty like the blacks.)_


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

*15 REASONS WHY IM GLAD IM NOT A NIGGER.*

15. Niggers are ignorant and don’t care. Not only do they not care, they are happy to let everyone else know that they are ignorant. _Read a book nigger!_

14. Niggers buy clothes that are 6 sizes to large. Baggy is one thing, but when your shirt comes to your calves, and your denim shorts come to your heels there is a problem. You can’t even call them shorts at that point. They are capris. _Don't buy Big and Tall clothes if you are short and small nigger!_

13. Niggers walk in the street and make the cars go around or drive slowly behind them. I speed up when I see niggas in the street. My car weighs more than they do, so I would win that fight. _Walk on the sidewalk, you don’t have a bumper nigger!_

12. Niggers walk into movie theaters talking loud. What is it about your people that you have to over talk others to get your point across? Everyone reading this has been through this on some level. You are sitting in the theater anxiously waiting for the movie to begin, and in come 5 to 6 young niggers talking loud. EVERYONE throws their hands in the air as an act of desperation and says “smmskkk, her come these niggers!!!” _If you want to talk loud, stay home and buy the bootleg nigger!_

11. Niggers let their cell phone ringtones play the entire album before answering the phone. I know you all have been waiting in line a Wal-Mart and the nigger in front of you gets a call, but he lets the WHOLE song play before he answers. I am talking the verses, the hooks, the bridge, the skits after the song, the remix, the instrumental, and then the a cappella version, before answering. _I don't even like that song, pick up the phone nigger!_

Which leads me to my next point.

10. Niggers will answer their cell phones ANYWHERE. Church, restroom, in line at court while trying to pay a ticket. ANYWHERE. And much like what was previously discussed, they will include everyone within a 5 mile radius in the convo by speaking loudly. _Learn some manners nigger!_

9. Niggers wear leather shorts. I know this is exclusive to niggers in the south. _Let your balls breathe nigger!_

8. Niggers play gospel music at the club.

7. Niggers dance to gospel music when played at the club. I was watching Soul Train the other night trying to see if that Indian cat with the two Pochantas braids was still on there, and when it came time for the “Soul Train” line, they were dancing to Kirk Franklin’s new joint. They didn’t change the way they were dancing to the other songs on the show. _Have more respect for the Lord, nigger!_

6. Niggers buy entire Living Room furniture sets on the 30th knowing rent is due on the first. Your new couch is going to look great on the curb with the rest of your stuff. _Get your priorities straight niggers!_

5. Niggers spend their entire tax refund check on one afternoon. _Invest in something nigger!_

4. Niggers make up words and get mad when people have no clue what they are talking about. I was at work yesterday listening to one of the women talk about how her brother just got out of jail and was turning his life around. This is an exact quote from that conversation. “Yeah, he is doing good right now, he been out for 3 months and he trying to become a opah-pa-newuh, and get his own business started” When everyone couldn’t figure out what she was talking about, I asked, did you mean “entrepreneur”, and she “nigga you knew what I meant”. _Learn the correct word, then enunciate nigger!_

3. Niggers go to jail and get a degree and want some recognition. _You could have done that on the outside nigger!_

2. Niggerss buy every pair of Jordan’s in every color that’s ever been made, but are late on rent and currently have their phones cut off. _Again, get your priorities straight nigger!_

1. Niggers don’t pay attention when braids fall from their heads, and people like me pick them up and take pictures like this.....


----------



## Imosted (Apr 28, 2011)

phosphor said:


> *Calm down guys. Lookit the cute little bunny. Yessss. Better now?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

omfg that was funny. It is refreshing to see people talk on the boards devoid of PC bullshit. Yes, it's racist stereotyping, but who gives a fuck. It's funny. Let it all hang out regardless - otherwise, you may as well take your meds.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> As for being PC, I didn't screw a black guy because he was black, he was damn smart and hot until he became clingy. I honestly have never slept with an Asian man since I don't find them attractive, even though I am half Asian. ( WHich meant that half the medical school class was unattractive to me). That doesn't make me racist. If you idiots think only blacks carry Aids you guys are doing yourself a disservice by not checking for it in all your sexual partners ( yes I made them all get the test before undoing the condom). *The aids epidemic is sweeping over the far east ( especially Thailand, Indochina) as badly as it is in some areas of africa, in fact India is on par with Africa,* so if you are dating a asian guy or woman from that region just be smart. Inother words if their name ends in Singh or Gupta he is just as likely to have Aids as if he is from south arica. (_ I notice no-one has called sleepin with my Asian betherens dirty like the blacks.)_


 
What are you rattling on about? Go get my plate of food woman! - and don't touch it, your dirty.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Half breeds are considered more naturally beautiful than single race peoples (Halle Berry, Freddie Prinze, Jr., Alicia Keys, Boris Kodjoe) and have less genetic defects (lol @ you being inbred).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No CellarDoor to tease us, that would be a crying shame.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> Not being attracted to a black guy makes a chick a closet racist?



No.  Speaking of colors, lets not discuss things in just black and white.

Just cuz a girl says shes not attracted to them doesnt make her a racist.  As I continue to date her, well find out if that statement _hinted _if she was.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Your reasoning is pretty bad, too. Hygiene?
> 
> So lets remind ourselves for a second that no matter which man a woman chooses to be with, there is going to be quite the exchange of spit, jizz, pussy juice, and every other bodily fluid you can think of being shared. I don't know about you, but in my opinion, one man's jizz, slobber, and mucus is just as nasty as the next.
> 
> ...



As it stands, not knowing anything else, if you said that one girl has fucked either a black guy or a white guy, not seeing anything and making my judgment from what I have experienced in life, in South Florida and now at the University of Florida....id say the chances of the black guy spreading disease or just not showering are higher than the white guy's.  

I could be wrong, but without real data, I am gonna just be safer than sorry.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2011)

KelJu said:


> At this point, I think you are the others are just making shit up. Why not just admit to the fact that you decide who you do and do not fuck based on a combination of physical attraction and social status. A white girl who fucks black guys is generally seen as exhibiting low status social behavior, and immediately loses much of her appeal by doing so. Even if you found out that the girl was the coolest chick in the planet, you would have to wrestle with the fact that she is a "nigger fucker". How would you deal with your peers who also see her as a nigger fucker?



Bare in mind, I am having fun with this thread.  With the pictures being displayed, I think others are having fun too.    But if you ask me if I would be weary about being with a girl thats been with a black guy, I would.

Ill leave the dick size comparisons to the illogical.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

*NIGGER OWNERS MANUAL*


*[SIZE=+0]Congratulations on your purchase of a brand new nigger! If handled properly, your apeman will give years of valuable, if reluctant, service. [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=+0]*[SIZE=+0]INSTALLING YOUR NIGGER.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]You should install your nigger differently according to whether you have purchased the field or house model. Field niggers work best in a serial configuration, i.e. chained together. Chain your nigger to another nigger immediately after unpacking it, and don't even think about taking that chain off, ever. Many niggers start singing as soon as you put a chain on them. This habit can usually be thrashed out of them if nipped in the bud. House niggers work best as standalone units, but should be hobbled or hamstrung to prevent attempts at escape. At this stage, your nigger can also be given a name. Most owners use the same names over and over, since niggers become confused by too much data. Rufus, Rastus, Remus, Toby, Carslisle, Carlton, Hey-You!-Yes-you!, Yeller, Blackstar, and Sambo are all effective names for your new buck nigger. If your nigger is a ho, it should be called Latrelle, L'Tanya, or Jemima. Some owners call their nigger hoes Latrine for a joke. Pearl, Blossom, and Ivory are also righteous names for nigger hoes. These names go straight over your nigger's head, by the way. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]CONFIGURING YOUR NIGGER[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Owing to a design error, your nigger comes equipped with a tongue and vocal chords. Most niggers can master only a few basic human phrases with this apparatus - "muh dick" being the most popular. However, others make barking, yelping, yapping noises and appear to be in some pain, so you should probably call a vet and have him remove your nigger's tongue. Once de-tongued your nigger will be a lot happier - at least, you won't hear it complaining anywhere near as much. Niggers have nothing interesting to say, anyway. Many owners also castrate their niggers for health reasons (yours, mine, and that of women, not the nigger's). This is strongly recommended, and frankly, it's a mystery why this is not done on the boat [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]HOUSING YOUR NIGGER.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Your nigger can be accommodated in cages with stout iron bars. Make sure, however, that the bars are wide enough to push pieces of nigger food through. The rule of thumb is, four niggers per square yard of cage. So a fifteen foot by thirty foot nigger cage can accommodate two hundred niggers. You can site a nigger cage anywhere, even on soft ground. Don't worry about your nigger fashioning makeshift shovels out of odd pieces of wood and digging an escape tunnel under the bars of the cage. Niggers never invented the shovel before and they're not about to now. In any case, your nigger is certainly too lazy to attempt escape. As long as the free food holds out, your nigger is living better than it did in Africa, so it will stay put. Buck niggers and hoe niggers can be safely accommodated in the same cage, as bucks never attempt sex with black hoes. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]FEEDING YOUR NIGGER.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Your Nigger likes fried chicken, corn bread, and watermelon. You should therefore give it none of these things because its lazy ass almost certainly doesn't deserve it. Instead, feed it on porridge with salt, and creek water. Your nigger will supplement its diet with whatever it finds in the fields, other niggers, etc. Experienced nigger owners sometimes push watermelon slices through the bars of the nigger cage at the end of the day as a treat, but only if all niggers have worked well and nothing has been stolen that day. Mike of the Old Ranch Plantation reports that this last one is a killer, since all niggers steal something almost every single day of their lives. He reports he doesn't have to spend much on free watermelon for his niggers as a result. You should never allow your nigger meal breaks while at work, since if it stops work for more than ten minutes it will need to be retrained. You would be surprised how long it takes to teach a nigger to pick cotton. You really would. Coffee beans? Don't ask. You have no idea. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]MAKING YOUR NIGGER WORK.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Niggers are very, very averse to work of any kind. The nigger's most prominent anatomical feature, after all, its oversized buttocks, which have evolved to make it more comfortable for your nigger to sit around all day doing nothing for its entire life. Niggers are often good runners, too, to enable them to sprint quickly in the opposite direction if they see work heading their way. The solution to this is to *dupe* your nigger into working. After installation, encourage it towards the cotton field with blows of a wooden club, fence post, baseball bat, etc., and then tell it that all that cotton belongs to a white man, who won't be back until tomorrow. Your nigger will then frantically compete with the other field niggers to steal as much of that cotton as it can before the white man returns. At the end of the day, return your nigger to its cage and laugh at its stupidity, then repeat the same trick every day indefinitely. Your nigger comes equipped with the standard nigger IQ of 75 and a memory to match, so it will forget this trick overnight. Niggers can start work at around 5am. You should then return to bed and come back at around 10am. Your niggers can then work through until around 10pm or whenever the light fades. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]ENTERTAINING YOUR NIGGER.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Your nigger enjoys play, like most animals, so you should play with it regularly. A happy smiling nigger works best. Games niggers enjoy include: 1) A good thrashing: every few days, take your nigger's pants down, hang it up by its heels, and have some of your other niggers thrash it with a club or whip. Your nigger will signal its intense enjoyment by shrieking and sobbing. 2) Lynch the nigger: niggers are cheap and there are millions more where yours came from. So every now and then, push the boat out a bit and lynch a nigger. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]Lynchings are best done with a rope over the branch of a tree, and niggers just love to be lynched. It makes them feel special. Make your other niggers watch. They'll be so grateful, they'll work harder for a day or two (and then you can lynch another one). 3) Nigger dragging: Tie your nigger by one wrist to the tow bar on the back of suitable vehicle, then drive away at approximately 50mph. Your nigger's shrieks of enjoyment will be heard for miles. It will shriek until it falls apart. To prolong the fun for the nigger, do *NOT* drag him by his feet, as his head comes off too soon. This is painless for the nigger, but spoils the fun. Always wear a seatbelt and never exceed the speed limit. 4) Playing on the PNL: a variation on (2), except you can lynch your nigger out in the fields, thus saving work time. Niggers enjoy this game best if the PNL is operated by a man in a tall white hood. 5) Hunt the nigger: a variation of Hunt the Slipper, but played outdoors, with Dobermans. WARNING: do not let your Dobermans bite a nigger, as they are highly toxic. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]DISPOSAL OF DEAD NIGGERS.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Niggers die on average at around 40, which some might say is 40 years too late, but there you go. Most people prefer their niggers dead, in fact. When yours dies, report the license number of the car that did the drive-by shooting of your nigger. The police will collect the nigger and dispose of it for you. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]COMMON PROBLEMS WITH NIGGERS - MY NIGGER IS VERY AGGRESIVE[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Have it put down, for god's sake. Who needs an uppity nigger? What are we, short of niggers or something? [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]MY NIGGER KEEPS RAPING WHITE WOMEN[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]They all do this. Shorten your nigger's chain so it can't reach any white women, and arm heavily any white women who might go near it. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]WILL MY NIGGER ATTACK ME?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Not unless it outnumbers you 20 to 1, and even then, it's not likely. If niggers successfully overthrew their owners, they'd have to sort out their own food. This is probably why nigger uprisings were nonexistent (until some fool gave them rights). [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]MY NIGGER bitches ABOUT ITS "RIGHTS" AND "RACISM".[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]Yeah, well, it would. Tell it to shut the fuck up. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]MY NIGGER'S HIDE IS A FUNNY COLOR. - WHAT IS THE CORRECT SHADE FOR A NIGGER?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]A nigger's skin is actually more or less transparent. That brown color you can see is the shit your nigger is full of. This is why some models of nigger are sold as "The Shitskin". [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]MY NIGGER ACTS LIKE A NIGGER, BUT IS WHITE.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]What you have there is a "wigger". Rough crowd. WOW! [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]IS THAT LIKE AN ALBINO? ARE THEY RARE?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]They're as common as dog shit and about as valuable. In fact, one of them was President between 1992 and 2000. Put your wigger in a cage with a few hundred genuine niggers and you'll soon find it stops acting like a nigger. However, leave it in the cage and let the niggers dispose of it. The best thing for any wigger is a dose of TNB. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]MY NIGGER SMELLS REALLY BAD[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]And you were expecting what? [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+0]SHOULD I STORE MY DEAD NIGGER?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]When you came in here, did you see a sign that said "Dead nigger storage"? .That's because there ain't no goddamn sign[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## 1982 (Apr 28, 2011)

1982 said:


> I love it



Wow the pic I posted gets deleted cause someone got butt hurt? I was coming to this thread for entertainment and never once have I got pissed. I just laughed at the ignorance and stupidity.

Fuck you to the person/persons that got butt hurt of a black cock slamming a white ladies throat.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

<embed src="http://www.4shared.com/embed/129507141/cb90c052" width="420" height="250" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed>


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

*lmao !*






YouTube Video


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2011)

David Allen Cole - My Wife Ran Off With A Nigger.mp3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)

KelJu said:


> David Allen Cole - My Wife Ran Off With A Nigger.mp3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


 


hahahahahahahahahahaahahaha !!!  we are having too much fun with this..gotta love it !!!


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe the white chicks like to get that GMD which most white boys can't...lol


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> maybe the white chicks like to get that gmd which most white boys can't...lol



gmd?


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 28, 2011)

KelJu said:


> gmd?


 
Grown Man Dick...


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## dougie d (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazing Racist - Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 28, 2011)

Smoke damaged kids


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 28, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> As for being PC, I didn't screw a _*black guy*_ because he was black, he was _*damn smart and hot*_ until he became clingy.  I honestly have never slept with an Asian man since I don't find them attractive, even though I am half Asian.  ( WHich meant that half the medical school class was unattractive to me). That doesn't make me racist.  If you idiots think only blacks carry Aids you guys are doing yourself a disservice by not checking for it in all your sexual partners ( yes I made them all get the test before undoing the condom).  *The aids epidemic is sweeping over the far east ( especially Thailand, Indochina) as badly as it is in some areas of africa, in fact India is on par with Africa,* so if you are dating a asian guy or woman from that region just be smart. Inother words if their name ends in Singh or Gupta he is just as likely to have Aids as if he is from south arica. (_ I notice no-one has called sleepin with my Asian betherens dirty like the blacks.)_


Logical inconsistency.
  As for the rest of the post: You obviously have AIDS.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 28, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Grown Man Dick...


You're an AIDS carrier. Kill yourself.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 28, 2011)

1982 said:


> _*Wow the pic I posted gets deleted cause someone got butt hurt*_? I was coming to this thread for entertainment and never once have I got pissed. I just laughed at the ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Fuck you to the person/persons that got butt hurt of a black cock slamming a white ladies throat.


Yea, I agree. That's pretty lame. Although, I can certainly understand not wanting to see a white girl suck an AIDS receptacle.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Apr 28, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Logical inconsistency.
> As for the rest of the post: You obviously have AIDS.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 28, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> once you go black we dont want you back !!!


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 28, 2011)

niggers aint packing anymore than any white fucks. what a lame ass comment. its psychological, its called sexual repulsion . you get off on shit that fucking pisses you or society off. a way to degrade yourself.....combine this stupid shit with tv values, no strong parental figures(especially daddy), the knowledge that it will piss everyone but stupid ass friends off (childish rebellion without a clue) and you have a perfect storm of stupidity and genetic degradation.   "whats yer name boy?"


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 28, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> yes, this pisses me off......in my area it's rampant....you don't see other mixed couples like black chics with white guys, or asians with whites, or mexicans with blacks or whites.......only mudhunters with nuggets......also it seems that tv shows and commercials are promoting black guy/white chic relationships.....


 
Get over it .


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Logical inconsistency.
> As for the rest of the post: You obviously have AIDS.



From  Taiwan ( whole different demographics for stds)  and donate blood regularly to the red cross, and therefore get tested for HIV every six months.  Perhaps you are "projecting" and really have HIV yourself? After all, my most antigay patients usually turn out to be gay.

 I'm not sure what logical inconsistency you are referring to.  If blacks can't be hot or smart that is a subjective opinion not logical inconsistency.This guy I met in my multivariable calculus class at Georgia Tech.   Like saying whites can't have large penises  or run fast.  As for the aids epidemic sweeping certain asian ethnic groups ( thailand, parts of India) that is just plain epidemiological facts, thus it is logically fallacious to only associate high risk aids with african blacks when other groups have similar statistical risk.

Because I teach at an academic institution and have a upper class clientele, many of my aids/hiv personally are white, many of whom thought their white partners would be free of HIV.  They now know HIV does not commit racial profiling...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 29, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> i'm from taiwan ( whole different demographics for stds)  and donate blood regularly to the red cross, and since I doubt you donate blood , for the record, any blood donar is free of HIV in this country , perhaps you are "projecting" and really have HIV yourself? after all, my most antigay patients usually turn out to be gay.




They often are.


----------



## 1982 (Apr 29, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Yea, I agree. That's pretty lame. Although, I can certainly understand not wanting to see a white girl suck an AIDS receptacle.



It clearly states that this is "Anything Goes" and basically your feelings might get hurt cause there is a lot of offensive material in this particular thread.

1- You got butt hurt over the picture.
2- The "Anonymous Mod" that deleted the picture got butt hurt.

Read the rules or leave.

You don't see my crying over the pictures and shit that has been said in this thread. I'm laughing at the ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 29, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're an AIDS carrier. Kill yourself.


 
don't be mad cuz you can't give the gmd to the white chics...lol...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Apr 29, 2011)

LIFTHEAVY said:


> I hate niggerz. I love slamming there face on the curve. There all ignorant as fuck


 

There you are AGAIN!!!  everyone can tell it's you GETBIG11 - u hated blacks on your last screen name and want to "slam their face"....I can tell by the your spelling and choice of words.....hiding again behind another screen name - it was a matter of time till we got you again.....we wont go away!  I wont at least - faggot ass bitch!


----------



## 1982 (Apr 29, 2011)

LIFTHEAVY said:


> I hate niggerz. I love slamming there face on the curve. There all ignorant as fuck



Look GETBIG11, Real name- Johnathan Pina, Keep our hate relationship in this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/128645-another-getbig11-4.html


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought it was mostly down here in Bama.  It seems like the latest fad with teen girls nowadays.  It's like "look at me, I got one too!"  It used to limited mostly the hideous/obese girls with low self esteem or white trashy ones.  But, now there are some descent looking ones mudhunting (learnt a new term here).  I think it's more of a form of rebellion for many of them.  Most of the adult women who're mudsharking are still lower class and/or hideous looking.  For many of the jigs they're dating it seems to be a status symbol to be with a white girl, even if she's a toothless, obese, meth addicted hag.

I was at the Golden Coral (one of my favourite spots) and saw this big overweight (no surprise there) jig in a BMW (probably a 98) roll up and he was hanging out with one of the white waitresses.  Before he left, she hugged and kissed him.  She didn't look too bad from a distance.... a long distance.  When she walked past me, she smelled like a bucket of 5 day old turds with maggots crawling over them.  It was so noxious that the smell lingered for the next 3-4 minutes after she walked by.  Kilt my appetite.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 29, 2011)

LIFTHEAVY said:


> I hate niggerz. I love slamming there face on the curve. There all ignorant as fuck



"on the curve" curve of what Pablo? Curve of your fat mexi fries covered belly fuck off refry different name same fucken cum dumpster!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Apr 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> "on the curve" curve of what Pablo? Curve of your fat mexi fries covered belly fuck off refry different name same fucken cum dumpster!


 

  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like we got some nigger lovers up in this bitch.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

phosphor said:


> It's life's experiences that somewhat make up a person. The other portion is in the genetic makeup ofcourse. If you were gangraped by a pack of gorillas, I am sure you would have a different perspective than what you have now.
> 
> You can fuck whatever beast you prefer. However, I have the same right to not date or fuck you based on what you chose to fuck prior. Quite simple, actually. Everyone has preferences. Some people are attracted to money, good looks, skin color, personality, etc. Since I choose a certain type of woman and hold them to the same standard is no different than someone wanting me for being handsome - how dare she not want a fat ugly dude! Superficial bitch. You can wallow in PC bullshit all you want, I choose not to.



Eh, I could really give a shit about being PC.  You and I are on the same page, like I said, if its what you want to do then that's cool.  If your telling me that my parents were wrong for mixing races, which has nothing to do with you, then obviously that's gonna piss me off.  But I understood from the beginning you were saying that it was just your personal choice. 



oufinny said:


> No CellarDoor to tease us, that would be a crying shame.



Just said that statisticlly half breeds were considered by man to be better looking.  I ain't no Halle Berry, honey. 



AKIRA said:


> No.  Speaking of colors, lets not discuss things in just black and white.
> 
> Just cuz a girl says shes not attracted to them doesnt make her a racist.  As I continue to date her, well find out if that statement _hinted _if she was.



Ah, I see.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I was at the Golden Coral (one of my favourite spots) and saw this big overweight (no surprise there) jig in a BMW (probably a 98) roll up and he was hanging out with one of the white waitresses.  Before he left, she hugged and kissed him.  She didn't look too bad from a distance.... a long distance.  When she walked past me, she smelled like a bucket of 5 day old turds with maggots crawling over them.  It was so noxious that the smell lingered for the next 3-4 minutes after she walked by.  Kilt my appetite.



whats real fun is when I have to incise and drain a bartholins cyst or perirectal abscess in such a beast down there for half an hour......it pretty much leaves me without an appetite for days


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 30, 2011)

for the record. disdain for race mixing does not imply hatred of niggers. the two things can be independent of one another.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 30, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> blacks can't be hot or smart.


Finally. 

As for the rest of your post; it would seem that you suffer from an advanced case of AIDS. RIP, jig-lover.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 30, 2011)

1982 said:


> It clearly states that this is "Anything Goes" and basically your feelings might get hurt cause there is a lot of offensive material in this particular thread.
> 
> 1- You got butt hurt over the picture.
> 2- The "Anonymous Mod" that deleted the picture got butt hurt.
> ...


The pic was gone before I ever looked at it. I assure you that I did not ask to have anything removed. If you read my post you'll see that I agreed with you. What am I thinking? You're a black dude, of course you didn't understand.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 30, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> don't be mad cuz you can't give the gmd to the white chics...lol...


What in god's name are you trying to say? Literacy is no laughing matter, stooge.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 30, 2011)

What US Immigration & Harvard Officials Had to Say About Obama's Father

Apparently the President's dad was run out of the country because he was interested in white women.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2011)

1982 said:


> It clearly states that this is "Anything Goes" and basically your feelings might get hurt cause there is a lot of offensive material in this particular thread.
> 
> 1- You got butt hurt over the picture.
> 2- The "Anonymous Mod" that deleted the picture got butt hurt.
> ...



Just make sure to your keep your liquor store robbing gene in check.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 30, 2011)

irish you started an online riot!


----------



## oufinny (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Eh, I could really give a shit about being PC.  You and I are on the same page, like I said, if its what you want to do then that's cool.  If your telling me that my parents were wrong for mixing races, which has nothing to do with you, then obviously that's gonna piss me off.  But I understood from the beginning you were saying that it was just your personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, too bad all the guys had to be douches, we are all wondering what CD looks like and may never know, sad.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 1, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Finally.
> 
> As for the rest of your post; it would seem that you suffer from an advanced case of AIDS. RIP, jig-lover.



you realize resorting to ad hominem attacks is the weakest form of debate and a sign of a low IQ?


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 1, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> for the record. disdain for race mixing does not imply hatred of niggers. the two things can be independent of one another.



true the fa lan gong buddist sect believes there are separate heavens for different races, so a mixture means you have no place in heaven.  Of course, their understanding or molecular biology and how we define race is way off base ( for instance black aborigines in australia are closer match genetically to the asian race than say tibetans to the mongul or han chinese

the asians are very much anti mixture.  It is why my mother was persecuted for marrying a white man and we had to move to america.  They have no problem if you are "pure" latino, blacks etc as much as if you mixed them up.


----------



## cg89 (May 1, 2011)

the girls that do this are the scum of the earth...i have yet to see a attractive white girl with a black guy besides celebs but they don't count because they aren't people. It's gross as hell and disgusting. It's actually kind of funny because i work at a restaurant and i saw one of these relationships unfold right before me over a month period of time. 1st date they came in black guy ate a cheese steak..while the woman ordered some pasta dish....she paid. Second date same thing but he paid. Random in and outs they seem irritable. One day she comes in alone while talking on the phone screaming at someone (i assume it's him because she's saying some shit about some phone and another girl) Later on that day he comes in with his homeboys and starts talking about how she's crazy and shit...recently he's in here with his boys again and he's talking about how she got a RO against him..and how bitches are only good for a nut.
it was funny how i saw that relationship develop and crash and burn.


----------



## Aries1 (May 1, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> you realize resorting to ad hominem attacks is the weakest form of debate and a sign of a low IQ?


Says the girl with a black boyfriend...

And for the record; This was never a debate. White girl+ black guy= trash.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 1, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Says the girl with a black boyfriend...
> 
> And for the record; This was never a debate. White girl+ black guy= trash.




That is not a mathmatical truth. You  still could not refute my post, you could only paste a segment out of context and then fling tomatoes. It's quite amusing because this is a very american trait. Regardless, my husband doesn't think so anymore than I think less of him for banging italians, persians, hot latinas while he was a bachelor,  I sense some mysogeny as well as racism in you. 

so I'm am trash, too bad this trash is professor to future docs of americans  and is doing vital medical research that saves lilly white a$$ americans in this country. Just wondering what non trash like you are doing to contribute to society. Do you ask your doctor if his professor ever had a black boyfriend?  In fact, do you think my patients that I put a chest tube in during a collapsed lung really cares?

For the record, it is mostly us trash ( foreigners, immigrants, ethnic foreigners) that are doing most of the research and development in this country since  americans are so behind when it comes to basic mastery of sciences and mathmatics( with the exception of us asian americans). That includes caucasians.  That is a statistical fact.

Also, you better get used to us asians dominating the genetic pool from a pure anthropological forces  , we outnumber caucasians and blacks on this planet, and we are making sure a society so dependent on science and technology and so few are able to understand science and technology that our descendants are not mathmatical or science retards.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (May 1, 2011)

listen here you sci-fi slant eye, Niggers and white chicks is discusting!!!! if you were a jap you'd be on our side but my guess is your a china chick, which all asians hate because they are the spics of asia and will fuck nigger bucks. do us a favor take a sward and jab it through your chest and die with some self respect! bonzi bitch


----------



## withoutrulers (May 1, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> That is not a mathmatical truth. You  still could not refute my post, you could only paste a segment out of context and then fling tomatoes. It's quite amusing because this is a very american trait. Regardless, my husband doesn't think so anymore than I think less of him for banging italians, persians, hot latinas while he was a bachelor,  I sense some mysogeny as well as racism in you.
> 
> so I'm am trash, too bad this trash is professor to future docs of americans  and is doing vital medical research that saves lilly white a$$ americans in this country. Just wondering what non trash like you are doing to contribute to society. Do you ask your doctor if his professor ever had a black boyfriend?  In fact, do you think my patients that I put a chest tube in during a collapsed lung really cares?
> 
> ...


Just thought this post could stand to be repeated


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 1, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> listen here you sci-fi slant eye, Niggers and white chicks is discusting!!!! if you were a jap you'd be on our side but my guess is your a china chick, which all asians hate because they are the spics of asia and will fuck nigger bucks. do us a favor take a sward and jab it through your chest and die with some self respect! bonzi bitch



I'm assuming you forgot about WWII, we were your ally and remained that way.  You just are envious  because my home country is now top dog in the world of capitalism ( an american export) thanks to Deng Xio Peng and we own most of my adopted country......Actually , I don't have slanted eyes because my mom is indengenous tribal Taiwanese, not Han, they have beautiful round eyes.  That's like a chinaman  telling an American Indian they are red headed bastards.


----------



## ROID (May 1, 2011)

from time to time I get into debates with others about intelligence. 

Then, with all my infinite wisdom I say, "Kind sir or ma'am, Why art thou not rich if thou art so smart  ?"

I have a hard time relating to commoners being I'm rich and famous.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 1, 2011)

Didn't the stoics disdain luxury?


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 1, 2011)

remember some of our smartest citizens are scientists doing bench research or refinining theoretical physics ( no corporate entitity pays a friggin smart theoretical physicist). they are woefully underpaid!


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> remember some of our smartest citizens are scientists doing bench research or refinining theoretical physics ( no corporate entitity pays a friggin smart theoretical physicist). they are woefully underpaid!



i've never understood the term "underpaid" if someone is doing a job for the love of it........


----------



## withoutrulers (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've never understood the term "underpaid" if someone is doing a job for the love of it........


What value do you place on physics and it's contribution to humanities understanding of the universe? Is it more than the physicist is making a year? Underpaid


----------



## KelJu (May 1, 2011)

This thread reminds me of why I hate people so much. Then, it occurred to me that I am an elitist suffering from a form of intellectual bigotry against stupid people. Sadly, most of the people in this thread are quite stupid, and I hate you more with every post you make. In a strange warped way, it is comparable to you racist douchebags having to watch a black guy fuck a white girl right in front of you with every post I read. But, because I am smarter than most of you, I am cursed with enough perception to see my own hypocrisy, and now I hate myself a little more, too. I hope you all die of AIDS... I think I will go kill myself now.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've never understood the term "underpaid" if someone is doing a job for the love of it........



of course, but when i was doing molecular biology research ( doing the chemistry end of 2 dimensional gel electropheris) at cold spring harbor laboratory ( smack in prohibitvely expensive  long island, N.Y. ), my salary was so low i had to live with my parents ( I was single at the time!)

physicists who make money are the ones who attain tenure at harvard or Princeton, but those who just slave away in laboratories that depend on funding by NIH etc. ( remember, those are our tax dollars and that supply is shrinking) and never have the political clout to be primary investigators, will always live marginally.  It was part of the reason I left chemistry, I just wasn't cut throat enough to become prinicipal investigator, at least as a physician, I can supplement my income with my work as a physician.  If I had to live on the research grants alone ( I don't work for pharmaceutical companies or else I could triple my salary ) I could not support my family adequatly and my husband would still have to work ( he is full time mr mom and body builder) .  That's why I  don't look at the geeky skinny guy using food stamps with disdain.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> What value do you place on physics and it's contribution to humanities understanding of the universe? Is it more than the physicist is making a year? Underpaid



it depends on "why" they're working in that profession.....if it's something they've enjoyed and always wanted, then money isn't considered....same with teachers that say they do it because they love the job.....let's all be honest and say that income is more important and the job is secondary.....then i'd agree with the "underpaid" statements

plus (from my understanding) the real money in research is from grants and not income anyway


----------



## withoutrulers (May 1, 2011)

Kinda sucks that you only get rewarded for pursuing wealth instead of passion. Seems backward from a humanist perspective.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2011)

Let me get the straight. You get all ass-hurt because someone said something "not nice" regarding race.



bandaidwoman said:


> That is not a mathmatical truth. You  still could not refute my post, you could only paste a segment out of context and then fling tomatoes. It's quite amusing because this is a very american trait. Regardless, my husband doesn't think so anymore than I think less of him for banging italians, persians, hot latinas while he was a bachelor,  I sense some mysogeny as well as racism in you.



Then you go one to say something like this:



bandaidwoman said:


> Also, you better get used to us asians dominating the genetic pool from a pure anthropological forces  , we outnumber caucasians and blacks on this planet, and we are making sure a society so dependent on science and technology and so few are able to understand science and technology that our descendants are not mathmatical or science retards.



Oh yeah, you're the better person.  

Source: Rates of femicide in women of different races, eth... [J Interpers Violence. 2011] - PubMed result (emphasis mine).



> To describe the epidemiology of intimate partner violence (IPV) homicide  in Massachusetts, an IPV mortality data set developed by the  Massachusetts Department of Public Health was analyzed. The rates of  death were estimated by dividing the number of decedents over the  aged-matched population and Poisson regression was used to estimate the  contribution of race, ethnicity, and foreign-born status to the risk of  dying from IPV. Out of the total 270 women whose deaths were associated  with IPV, 239 (89%) were killed by a male partner. *Black women had a  risk of dying from IPV of 16.2 per 1,000,000 person-years. Hispanic  women also had a higher risk of dying from IPV than non-Hispanic women*;  incidence risk ratio of 9.7 (Poisson regression 95% confidence interval  6.8-13.8).* IPV femicide disproportionately affected Black and Hispanic  women.* Agencies must consider the importance of providing culturally  appropriate services to IPV survivors and their community.


So "yay" for white women and black men.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 1, 2011)

Fuck a nigger


----------



## Aries1 (May 1, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> _*That is not a mathmatical truth*_. You  still could not refute my post, you could only paste a segment out of context and then fling tomatoes. It's quite amusing because this is a very american trait. Regardless, my husband doesn't think so anymore than I think less of him for banging italians, persians, hot latinas while he was a bachelor,  I sense some mysogeny as well as racism in you.
> 
> [so I'm am trash, too bad this trash is professor to future docs of americans  and is doing vital medical research that saves lilly white a$$ americans in this country. Just wondering what non trash like you are doing to contribute to society. Do you ask your doctor if his professor ever had a black boyfriend?  In fact, do you think my patients that I put a chest tube in during a collapsed lung really cares?] .
> 
> ...


Lol...at least you don't feel the need to justify yourself. Asians are like bacteria cells. China is merely a fermentor.


----------



## Aries1 (May 1, 2011)

KelJu said:


> This thread reminds me of why I hate people so much. Then, it occurred to me that I am an elitist suffering from a form of intellectual bigotry against stupid people. Sadly, most of the people in this thread are quite stupid, and I hate you more with every post you make. In a strange warped way, it is comparable to you racist douchebags having to watch a black guy fuck a white girl right in front of you with every post I read. But, because I am smarter than most of you, I am cursed with enough perception to see my own hypocrisy, and now I hate myself a little more, too. I hope you all die of AIDS... I think I will go kill myself now.


I suspect you are employed by one of America's fast food chains.


----------



## ROID (May 1, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> remember some of our smartest citizens are scientists doing bench research or refinining theoretical physics ( no corporate entitity pays a friggin smart theoretical physicist). they are woefully underpaid!



very very under payed.

It is something you have to have a passion for. 

It is the same for experimental and theoretical( computational) physicist. Its not a physically demanding profession but there is no such thing as a 40 hr work week. 

I will be more than happy if I land a career making 45k per year.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 1, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> Fuck a nigger



Thats exactly what your Caucasian wife is doing


----------



## Aries1 (May 1, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Thats exactly what your Caucasian wife is doing


Unless she has self-respect.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Thats exactly what your Caucasian wife is doing



hmmm yeah my wife is cuban dumbass


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> hmmm yeah my wife is cuban dumbass


 

wouldnt want to fuck that bitch mite get fleas!!i would rather then fuck that dirty bitch


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

also y does it always have to be a black white thing ?.................................... maybe cause white girls like a BBC


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> wouldnt want to fuck that bitch mite get fleas!!i would rather then fuck that dirty bitch




Keep wacking it fat fuck cuz I know you can't get no girl. Lmao that why your shit says cutting fat. Fat fuck


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 2, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> Keep wacking it fat fuck cuz I know you can't get no girl. Lmao that why your shit says cutting fat. Fat fuck


 

i am whacking it all over your flea riddin bitch of a wifes face!!!! she loves it!!!!


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 2, 2011)

DOMS , you realize you are tangential in your arguement and does not address anything I just said.

 Can't argue with the that statistics marginal minorities and interacial relationships  in all countries ( including china..yes we have very different ethnic groups) have worse outcomes and higher rates of violence.. Good thing my mom ignored the asian bigotry regarding this.   My feelings don't get hurt like most people in this forum ( including  yours anytime someone says anything antiamerican) I'm too logical.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Thats exactly what your Caucasian wife is doing



Let's not start talking shit. Your mom was on okeechobee the other day with a nigger getting that ass rammed


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...at least you don't feel the need to justify yourself. Asians are like bacteria cells. China is merely a fermentor.




we also own your ass. The chinese know that multinational corporations in charge instead of sovereign governments is the new world order.... unfortuneatly.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> we also own your ass.



Nah we own you bitch


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 2, 2011)

The US economy is hopelessly indebted to China, and our  currency is seriously debased .

China has sufficient US dollars to totally render the USD as essentially worthless. It chooses not to destroy the dollar for reasons of it's own, not because of any American economic strength or threat, which it sees as illusory.

China has also been buying up large reserves of gold and silver bullion, store of real wealth


Just letting you know what your own media wont tell you

emotional ad hominem attacks are worthless

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/11/18/AR2008111803558.html



> means Washington will be increasingly forced to rely on Beijing as it seeks to raise money to cover the cost of a $700 billion bailout. China, in fact, may be the government's largest creditor, period. The Treasury does not keep records on domestic bond holders. But analysts said China's holdings are so vast that the existence of a larger stakeholder in the United States now seems unlikely.
> 
> The growing dependence on Chinese cash is granting Beijing extraordinary sway over the U.S. economy. Analysts say a decision by China to move out of U.S. government bonds, for economic or political reasons, could lead a herd of other investors to follow suit. That would drive up the cost of U.S. borrowing, jeopardizing Washington's ability to fund, among other things, a stimulus package to jump-start the economy. If China were to stop buying or, worse, start selling U.S. debt, it would also quickly raise interest rates on a variety of loans in the United States, analysts say.
> 
> ...



tell your kids to  learn mandarin,


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> the asians are very much anti mixture.  It is why my mother was persecuted for marrying a white man and we had to move to america.  They have no problem if you are "pure" latino, blacks etc as much as if you mixed them up.



I've only run into that with koreans.  All the Chinese I've ever known seem to be fairly comfortable with their kids dating crackers.  Koreans seem to be the most ethnocentric of all asians.  The irony is that they're the ones looked down on the most, yet they are so against having their ethnicity watered down.  Hence the old saying "I'd rather date a dog than a korean."   Arabs are the same.  Such a low class culture (IMHO), yet they are adamant against their kids dating outside of their ethnicity.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I've only run into that with koreans.  All the Chinese I've ever known seem to be fairly comfortable with their kids dating crackers.  Koreans seem to be the most ethnocentric of all asians.  The irony is that they're the ones looked down on the most, yet they are so against having their ethnicity watered down.  Hence the old saying "I'd rather date a dog than a korean."   Arabs are the same.  Such a low class culture (IMHO), yet they are adamant against their kids dating outside of their ethnicity.



in the big scheme of things it looks ludicrous doesn't it?  Genetically halfbreeds are so much healthier than pure breeds we should all be advocating it.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> The US economy is hopelessly indebted to China, and our  currency is seriously debased .
> 
> China has sufficient US dollars to totally render the USD as essentially worthless. It chooses not to destroy the dollar for reasons of it's own, not because of any American economic strength or threat, which it sees as illusory.
> 
> ...



There are quite a few "may"s in that article. Thought I do agree what American shouldn't allow money or debt to flow to other countries.

The story isn't that straightforward though. If they US dollars does collapse, it becomes a lot easier for others to purchase from the US. Thus messing up China. 

Again, if the US does collapse, we're taking the global economy with us.

Finally, unlike so much of the world, including your country, when the shit hits the fan for Western countries, there comes a point where we draw the line, buckle down, and do what we need to do. Unlike, say, third-world countries where they simply turn on each other and starting killing.



bandaidwoman said:


> tell your kids to  learn mandarin,



Says the chink. 

Why? So that we can learn the glories of killing infant girls and harvesting the bodies of executed prisoners? No, I'd rather we go to war and end the planet.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

This thread is about white women speading their legs for porch monkeys - not a debate on chinese currency and monetary wealth of nations. Your belittling this whole thread with this bullshit. GET BACK ON TOPIC.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> This thread is about white women speading their legs for porch monkeys - not a debate on chinese currency and monetary wealth of nations. Your belittling this whole thread with this bullshit. GET BACK ON TOPIC.



I'm sorry...

Back on track:


----------



## Aries1 (May 2, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> we also own your ass. The chinese know that multinational corporations in charge instead of sovereign governments is the new world order.... unfortuneatly.


Um...can't argue with this at all. Additionally, since you are chinese I do not care if you fuck blacks. Have at it...


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm sorry...
> 
> Back on track:


 

hahahahahahahahahha !


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ROID (May 3, 2011)

someone has a severe inferiority complex.


----------



## eyeofrah (May 4, 2011)

You named a few , Heinz 57s     so what.....I keep it pure, not that I have anything against a black girl....I went to an all black college and , i have to tell you , I dont blame the black guys for wanting a white girl... haha


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

eyeofrah said:


> You named a few , Heinz 57s     so what.....I keep it pure, not that I have anything against a black girl....I went to an all black college and , i have to tell you , I dont blame the black guys for wanting a white girl... haha



So by being "pure" are you just talking about not mixing with blacks?  What about other races?


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

WHOA the _Racism_ in this threa sickens me.... im surprized by a few people here to tell you the truth.
is every one here from the dirty south or of usa?
time to grow up....


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> CCant stand the white chicks with niggers...what a poor decission, down here thats for sure trading sides and there is no return after the soul pole. me being a big guy and a for sure racist i stare and make comments so they are very uncomfortable! im with you its fucking discusting how tv promotes that bullshit.



whats discusting how ignorent fucks like you spew this trash.
and no im not black.
stopp kidding yourself white peopel are wrong for what they did long ago and strill do today. dotn try and fool yourself with these veiws.
are they killing more of there own then white peopel. sure but thats the mess we created.
and you are the kind that keeps it going....


----------



## irish_2003 (May 4, 2011)

blergs. said:


> WHOA the _Racism_ in this threa sickens me.... im surprized by a few people here to tell you the truth.
> is every one here from the dirty south or of usa?
> time to grow up....



the views of many aren't just the deep south views......their worldwide.....it's only natural to our physical and brain chemistry to protect our own and be cautious of others that aren't like us


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So by being "pure" are you just talking about not mixing with blacks?  What about other races?


keeping it pure......... inbreading at its best. keep it amrarican lol


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the views of many aren't just the deep south views......their worldwide.....it's only natural to our physical and brain chemistry to protect our own and be cautious of others that aren't like us


protecting your own/self is not the same as degradign or attacking others. all that shows is insecurity to me.
it takes a bigger person to accept the world and view a person on a case by case basis.
a "NIGGER" is not every black person. there are so called "niggers" just liek you couls call  "trailer trash/ white trash" but to class a whole race together IS NOT a world view its racist and ignorant.

just my op on this.


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> in the big scheme of things it looks ludicrous doesn't it?  Genetically halfbreeds are so much healthier than pure breeds *we should all be advocating it*.


  Iagree


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

blergs. said:


> whats discusting how ignorent fucks like you spew this trash.
> and no im not black.
> stopp kidding yourself white peopel are wrong for what they did long ago and strill do today. dotn try and fool yourself with these veiws.
> are they killing more of there own then white peopel. sure but thats the mess we created.
> and you are the kind that keeps it going....



"Mess we created?" And you don't know jack about shit. Just look at the places those people come from and compare it to how they act in the countries they've moved to.

In the last 30 years in the USA, blacks have had access to rights and services not available to even to whites. And have they done anything with it? They haven't done shit.

But feel free to keep playing the role of apologist for the poor decisions of blacks.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

blergs. said:


> keeping it pure......... inbreading at its best. keep it amrarican lol



So you get up on high horse because you see racism and then make a inbreeding reference towards an entire country.

That's some great logic you have there, cocksucker.


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> So you get up on high horse because you see racism and then make a inbreeding reference towards an entire country.
> 
> That's some great logic you have there, cocksucker.


i never siad just amarica im talkign to the ones from there making the comments here.


----------



## blergs. (May 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> "Mess we created?" And you don't know jack about shit. Just look at the places those people come from and compare it to how they act in *the countries they've moved to.*
> 
> In the last 30 years in the USA, blacks have had access to rights and services not available to even to whites. And have they done anything with it? They haven't done shit.
> 
> But feel free to keep playing the role of apologist for the poor decisions of blacks.


the countries they've moved to.?!?!
your joking right?
this thread isnt worth my time.
lol


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

blergs. said:


> the countries they've moved to.?!?!
> your joking right?
> this thread isnt worth my time.
> lol



Don't let the door his your ass on the way out.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 4, 2011)

blergs. said:


> protecting your own/self is not the same as degradign or attacking others. all that shows is insecurity to me.
> it takes a bigger person to accept the world and view a person on a case by case basis.
> a "NIGGER" is not every black person. there are so called "niggers" just liek you couls call  "trailer trash/ white trash" but to class a whole race together IS NOT a world view its racist and ignorant.
> 
> just my op on this.



i agree that there's a difference.....i still stereotype and hold my guard up more around people that aren't like me though which i think is a natural reaction no matter what race you are.....i'm sure many black people are more comfortable around those like themselves as well


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i agree that there's a difference.....i still stereotype and hold my guard up more around people that aren't like me though which i think is a natural reaction no matter what race you are.....i'm sure many black people are more comfortable around those like themselves as well


 


hahahahaha...i agree anyone can be a nigger..nigger means ignorant.. i call anyone a nigger all the time if they fit the catagory.


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So by being "pure" are you just talking about not mixing with blacks?  What about other races?


Other races are fine. Sometimes even better. 



blergs. said:


> WHOA the _Racism_ in this threa sickens me.... im surprized by a few people here to tell you the truth.
> is every one here from the dirty south or of usa?
> time to grow up....





blergs. said:


> whats discusting how ignorent fucks like you spew this trash.
> and no im not black.
> stopp kidding yourself white peopel are wrong for what they did long ago and strill do today. dotn try and fool yourself with these veiws.
> are they killing more of there own then white peopel. sure but thats the mess we created.
> and you are the kind that keeps it going....





blergs. said:


> keeping it pure......... inbreading at its best. keep it amrarican lol





blergs. said:


> protecting your own/self is not the same as degradign or attacking others. all that shows is insecurity to me.
> it takes a bigger person to accept the world and view a person on a case by case basis.
> a "NIGGER" is not every black person. there are so called "niggers" just liek you couls call  "trailer trash/ white trash" but to class a whole race together IS NOT a world view its racist and ignorant.
> 
> just my op on this.


It would take a PhD to work out what you are trying to say here. Finish grade school then come back and post your unwanted opinion.


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

blergs. said:


> i never siad just amarica im talkign to the ones from there making the comments here.





blergs. said:


> the countries they've moved to.?!?!
> your joking right?
> this thread isnt worth my time.
> lol


Holy fuck you are dumb. Please tell me you're not white. If so, I may have to reconsider my views.


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

These white chicks can go black all they want. I know I'm not touching them anyway.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 4, 2011)

WTF !!! THIS SHIT HAS GOT TO STOP !!


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

Once you get fat you have to go black.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 4, 2011)

Even with a white chick hommie still gotta look over his shoulder


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 4, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Once you get fat you have to go black.


 


hahahaha !!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Once you get fat you have to go black.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 4, 2011)

yeah, DOMS these blacks sure did jack shit with the rights and privileges we gave them:
( two were my profs) and yes I'm partial to female scientists since I'm one. 

Patricia Bath - (USA) In 1988, Patricia Bath invented the Cataract Laser Probe, a device that painlessly removes cataracts. (black)


Mae Jemison - (USA, born 1956) Mae Jemison is a retired medical doctor and American astronaut. In 1992, she became the first black woman in space. She holds a degree in chemical engineering from Stanford and a degree in medicine from Cornell. She remains very active in science and technology.

Percy Julian - (USA, 1899-1975) Percy Julian developed the anti-glaucoma drug physostigmine. ( black)

Samuel Massie Jr. - (USA, died May 9, 2005) In 1966, Massie became the first black professor at the U.S. Naval Academy, making him the first black to teach full-time at any US military academy. Massie received a master's degree in chemistry from Fisk University and a doctorate in organic chemistry from Iowa State University. 

Garrett Morgan - (USA) Garrett Morgan is responsible for several inventions. October 13, 1914 he patented a Breathing Device which was the first gas mask. The patent described a hood attached to a long tube that had an opening for air and a second tube with a valve that allowed air to be exhaled. On November 20, 1923, Morgan patented the first traffic signal in the U.S. He later patented the traffic signal in England and Canada. 


Norbert Rillieux - (USA, 1806-1894) Norbert Rillieux invented a revolutionary new process for refining sugar. Rillieux’s most famous invention was a multiple effect evaporator, which harnessed steam energy from boiling sugarcane juice, greatly reducing refining costs. One of Rillieux's patents was initially declined because it was believed he was a slave and therefore not a US citizen (Rillieux was free).


and I'll just tell my two black partners that their race wasted their time breeding and putting them both through molecular biology and chemistry grad schools and medical school.  Both married blacks by the way.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 4, 2011)

and heres another one.....damn shame.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 4, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> yeah, DOMS these blacks sure did jack shit with the rights and privileges we gave them:
> ( two were my profs) and yes I'm partial to female scientists since I'm one.
> 
> Patricia Bath - (USA) In 1988, Patricia Bath invented the Cataract Laser Probe, a device that painlessly removes cataracts. (black)
> ...


 
GTFO with that crap...your ruining all the fun in this !!!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> yeah, DOMS these blacks sure did jack shit with the rights and privileges we gave them:



You do realize there are more than 6 blacks, right? 

Black culture as a whole is sub par. The criminal and social statistics back that up. Not just in the USA, but across the globe.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You do realize there are more than 6 blacks, right?
> 
> Black culture as a whole is sub par. The criminal and social statistics back that up. Not just in the USA, but across the globe.



here's a question i'd want every black person in the u.s.a. to answer......."would you be better off if your ancestors were never brought to any advanced countries and left them in africa?"

fact is we've done more for black americans by bringing them here than they ever would've had the opportunity for in their homeland......and this is true because pat robertson said so on msnbc!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> here's a question i'd want every black person in the u.s.a. to answer......."would you be better off if your ancestors were never brought to any advanced countries and left them in africa?"
> 
> fact is we've done more for black americans by bringing them here than they ever would've had the opportunity for in their homeland......and this is true because pat robertson said so on msnbc!



Something I found:

"I agree and since the British government is unwilling to make reparations I as a British citizen am more than happy to do so on their behalf.

Obviously all the people actually involved are dead now so there is nothing I can do for them so it's their ancestors I feel I must recompense.

I have a simple formula, all we need to do it work out the average yearly income of American African Americans and the average income of Africans to get a figure of how much worse off the African Americans are. Then multiply that by the average lifespan of an African American and the number of them who can prove their ancestors were slaves.

I'll accept payment in gold bullion."


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

Fuck every nigger. They should still be slaves thats all there good for


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> These white chicks can go black all they want. I know I'm not touching them anyway.



Ah hahahaha

Years ago I was getting into my car and I glanced at this black guy that parked next to me.  Then I hear "WTF you lookin at white girl?!" in the most Sheniqua sounding voice. I looked up and it was a bitch that looked just like this.  I started laughing cause she was whiter than me.


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

heres a picture i found of the nigger " 1982 " stold it from his laptop. hes a gay repo agent. but he doesent repo cars. he repos faggets and lets them fuck him in the ass


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> yeah, DOMS these blacks sure did jack shit with the rights and privileges we gave them:
> ( two were my profs) and yes I'm partial to female scientists since I'm one.
> 
> Patricia Bath - (USA) In 1988, Patricia Bath invented the Cataract Laser Probe, a device that painlessly removes cataracts. (black)
> ...



 Quite a list there.  Must be chapters 1-6 from the world's shortest book, "Most Prominent African American Scientists."


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

Is Ice T a dem?


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Quite a list there.  Must be chapters 1-6 from the world's shortest book, "Most Prominent African American Scientists."




Sadly, I cannot rep you again so soon.


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You do realize there are more than 6 blacks, right?
> 
> Black culture as a whole is sub par. The criminal and social statistics back that up. Not just in the USA, but across the globe.


^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You do realize there are more than 6 blacks, right?
> 
> Black culture as a whole is sub par. The criminal and social statistics back that up. Not just in the USA, but across the globe.


 
In Africa, Europe, Australia - it's all the same. In Africa the 19th century European colonialists have been replaced by Black Africans. Been there, sent the postcard


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> In Africa, Europe, Australia - it's all the same. In Africa the 19th century European colonialists have been replaced by Black Africans. Been there, sent the postcard



Just remember, it's all the white man's fault.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Just remember, it's all the white man's fault.


 
just remember it was the Africans that sold each other to the Arab Slave traders . . .


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just remember it was the Africans that sold each other to the Arab Slave traders . . .



Wait, aren't they called African _Americans_?


----------



## cg89 (May 7, 2011)

afro americans*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just remember it was the Africans that sold each other to the Arab Slave traders . . .



You must be talking about the African Americans from South Africa.  

Yeah, they've done a helluva job developing that place since the Brits gave it back to'em.  That place was once the bread basket of the world, and now they can't even grow enough crops to feed their own.  Could it be genetic inferiority?  Just a though.


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just remember it was the Africans that sold each other to the Arab Slave traders . . .



Another fun fact: 

The location with the highest amount of slavery _right now_ (not 200 years ago) is Niger. _Right now_, 8% of the population are slaves. That's over 1,900,000 black people that are owned by other blacks. 

To put in into perspective, Atlanta, Georgia has a population of 540,000.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> That is not a mathmatical truth. You  still could not refute my post, you could only paste a segment out of context and then fling tomatoes. It's quite amusing because this is a very american trait. Regardless, my husband doesn't think so anymore than I think less of him for banging italians, persians, hot latinas while he was a bachelor,  I sense some mysogeny as well as racism in you.
> 
> so I'm am trash, too bad this trash is professor to future docs of americans  and is doing vital medical research that saves lilly white a$$ americans in this country. Just wondering what non trash like you are doing to contribute to society. Do you ask your doctor if his professor ever had a black boyfriend?  In fact, do you think my patients that I put a chest tube in during a collapsed lung really cares?
> 
> ...



I can't believe you got sucked int this thread.  you of all people should know that racists typically suffer from various personality disorders, live by conservative meta-ideology and have no concept of egalitarianism.


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2011)

Should rename this thread StormFront II....


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Should rename this thread StormFront II....



I certainly have my prejudices, but that place is insane.


----------



## Aries1 (May 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> I can't believe you got sucked int this thread.  you of all people should know that racists typically suffer from various personality disorders, live by conservative meta-ideology and have no concept of egalitarianism.


There is absolutely nothing relevant in this post to the thread. Fuck you and your ridiculous political ideals. You and your kind are disgusting and worthy of death.


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 7, 2011)

blacks actually kidnapped other blacks and sold them to dutch jews for export to caribbean, s. america, n. america, and few other tiny shit hole places that lacked indigenous people to exploit. so next time the negro bitches that the white man fucked him you can let him know that his cousins sold his forefathers black ass to the jews...so go bitch at them.
side note, you can buy a negro slave for about 40 bucks these days. 300 years ago the price adjusted for inflation would have been several thousand


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> blacks actually kidnapped other blacks and sold them to dutch jews for export to caribbean, s. america, n. america, and few other tiny shit hole places that lacked indigenous people to exploit. so next time the negro bitches that the white man fucked him you can let him know that his cousins sold his forefathers black ass to the jews...so go bitch at them.
> side note, you can buy a negro slave for about 40 bucks these days. 300 years ago the price adjusted for inflation would have been several thousand


 
lol, I knew those damn jews were involved!


----------



## LAM (May 8, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> There is absolutely nothing relevant in this post to the thread. Fuck you and your ridiculous political ideals. You and your kind are disgusting and worthy of death.



and people like you are exactly why late term abortions should be legal and affordable in the US.  you offer nothing to the world except ignorance.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Just remember, it's all the white man's fault.



If Jesus existed, he would have been a black man. Jesus doesn't approve.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> If Jesus existed, he would have been a black man. Jesus doesn't approve.



The only black Jew I've even seen was Sammy Davis Jr., and I'm fairly certain he's not Jesus. Even if he had an incredible voice. 

But yes, he wouldn't approve because it's not the white man's fault.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 8, 2011)

I seriously did not expect this thread to get to the ten page mark. There is a lot of pent up social tension in here. Black handed shoulder rubs for everyone.


----------



## Aries1 (May 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> and people like you are exactly why late term abortions should be legal and affordable in the US.  you offer nothing to the world except ignorance.


More unrelated rhetoric. Stay on topic, dunce.


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> If Jesus existed, he would have been a black man. Jesus doesn't approve.


if jesus had existed he would have been a Palestinian....they are caucasian


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> if jesus had existed he would have been a Palestinian....they are caucasian



No, I converse with Jesus every night by speaking into an empty tin can and he told me himself.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> No, I converse with Jesus every night by speaking into an empty tin can and he told me himself.



You talk into some guy's can?


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> No, I converse with Jesus every night by speaking into an empty tin can and he told me himself.



Why be a douche bag and try and ridicule another's beliefs just to be an ass? like the amount of tan Jesus had matters in the slightest.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> like the amount of tan Jesus had matters in the slightest.




Apparently it does... just bringing this thread home to you fellas. You know, seeing as though your beliefs fill your heart with such love and compassion.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

Oh ..


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Apparently it does... just bringing this thread home to you fellas. You know, seeing as though your beliefs fill your heart with such love and compassion.



This thread is about black dudes and white chicks. you brought the off topic discussion of Jesus here for the sole purpose of being an ass. your true colors are showing.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> This thread is about black dudes and white chicks. you brought the off topic discussion of Jesus here for the sole purpose of being an ass. your true colors are showing.



You're right. Im sorry. Forgive me.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> Why be a douche bag and try and ridicule another's beliefs just to be an ass? like the amount of tan Jesus had matters in the slightest.


 
I thought Jesus was jacked & tanned . .  you saying he was pale and undesirable?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 8, 2011)

Me and my girl went to a bar on Friday.  We were the only white (eh semi white in my case) chicks in there.  It was a very interesting experience.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Me and my girl went to a bar on Friday.  We were the only white (eh semi white in my case) chicks in there.  It was a very interesting experience.



What made it interesting?


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought Jesus was jacked & tanned . .  you saying he was pale and undesirable?



nope, totally jacked and tan Captn. You may continue to worship the 4 ring chemicals at your desire


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You're right. Im sorry. Forgive me.



well this was unexpected. now i don't know if I should continue to think of you as a jack ass or not?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Me and my girl went to a bar on Friday. We were the only white (eh semi white in my case) chicks in there. It was a very interesting experience.


 

why ?? if that was me i would of left and then came back to burn the building down.


thats how i felt when we went to golden corral..which i mind you never again ! they should call that place nigger corral. i wanted to burn the place down !


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> why ?? if that was me i would of left and then came back to burn the building down.
> 
> 
> thats how i felt when we went to golden corral..which i mind you never again !  they should call that place nigger corral. i wanting to burn the place down !


And that's the secret of success, seizing opportunities when they present themselves.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 9, 2011)

In my opinion all white chicks that go black are just simply lookin to squat on a huge"er" cock and they're all sluts. Me personally, I'm white and I hit bottom with mine, so I'm not worried I just gotta whoop it out and show em cuz bein white they just don't know for sure that it comes with the package. It's alright, let sluts be sluts. Plenty of clean women of all different colors out there for me. I'm all about tryin to bang black chicks and return the favor, that's just me though. Also I'd like to state that I leave creamy presents in my girls whenever I suspect there is another man in the picture  I like to call it chemical warfare.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What made it interesting?



The way the women looked at us for one.  My friend was drunk and didn't notice, but I had to pull her off the dance floor more than once cause of the level of hostility.  The men avoided us too for the most part.  Damn, everyone in the place was staring, talk about sticking out like a sore thumb.   

We were originally at a cowboy bar in the same area. I was unfamiliar with this particular bar and when she suggested that we walk over, I didn't know what we were getting into.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 9, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The way the women looked at us for one. My friend was drunk and didn't notice, but I had to pull her off the dance floor more than once cause of the level of hostility. The men avoided us too for the most part. Damn, everyone in the place was staring, talk about sticking out like a sore thumb.
> 
> We were originally at a cowboy bar in the same area. I was unfamiliar with this particular bar and when she suggested that we walk over, I didn't know what we were getting into.


 

you live and learn..


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 10, 2011)

Make sure you bring some Jimmy hats...


----------



## withoutrulers (May 14, 2011)

Filthy humans, when will you learn? I painted you all different colors so that I might fashion the ultimate universal camoflauge out of human skin. Flesh toned backgrounds prepare to be blended into.

-Your Raylian Overlord


----------



## OJD (May 18, 2011)

fuck a nigger. they aint worth shit


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 20, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> In my opinion all white chicks that go black are just simply lookin to squat on a huge"er" cock and they're all sluts. Me personally, I'm white and I hit bottom with mine, so I'm not worried I just gotta whoop it out and show em cuz bein white they just don't know for sure that it comes with the package. It's alright, let sluts be sluts. Plenty of clean women of all different colors out there for me. I'm all about tryin to bang black chicks and return the favor, that's just me though. Also I'd like to state that I leave creamy presents in my girls whenever I suspect there is another man in the picture  I like to call it chemical warfare.


you are a fucking retard seriously , this thread wont fucking die,wtf


----------



## withoutrulers (May 21, 2011)

DON'T.......YOU........DIE.......On.......ME!!!!
Nurse get me three c.c.s of withoutrulers STAT!!
Bleep, bleep, bleep, bleep 
That seems to have done the trick.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2011)

A thread about racism? And it's dying?

DOMS on the scene!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> In my opinion all white chicks that go black are just simply lookin to squat on a huge"er" cock and they're all sluts. Me personally, I'm white and I hit bottom with mine, so I'm not worried I just gotta whoop it out and show em cuz bein white they just don't know for sure that it comes with the package. It's alright, let sluts be sluts. Plenty of clean women of all different colors out there for me. I'm all about tryin to bang black chicks and return the favor, that's just me though. Also I'd like to state that I leave creamy presents in my girls whenever I suspect there is another man in the picture  I like to call it chemical warfare.



My friend likes black guys and she is in no way a slut.  I got another friend that won't touch a black guy, but she is a complete whore.  So IMO fucking a black guy doesn't automatically make a woman a slut.

My friend that likes black guys is not the stereotype.  She isn't heavy, she is very successful and she is very beautiful.  I did ask her what the attraction was and she said she found black men exotic.  She said they have a culture all their own and it was very intriguing to her.

I don't know what the fuck that means, but I just thought I'd share.

Personally, I love them southern white boys.  And if they are or were a Marine, fucking SCOAR.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 21, 2011)

this thread will never die.......EVERYONE HAS RACIAL PREFERENCES AND OPINIONS....those that say they don't are either lying or in denial!!!


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> .......EVERYONE HAS RACIAL PREFERENCES AND OPINIONS....those that say they don't are either lying or in denial!!!


 
You really need learn to speak for yourself and keep your stupidity under wraps.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> You really need learn to speak for yourself and keep your stupidity under wraps.



no, this is true......you're telling me that if on an airplane you're not gonna be suspicious of someone wearing a turbin on your flight? or if walking down the street and a young group of someone other than your race is hanging out on the corner you're not gonna act differently? you're full of shit then!.....it's simple human nature to act different around people that aren't like you......oh and btw, my family is mixed black and white mostly (thru marriage of course)......we all just keep it real with each other unlike many who think they're chameleons


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> .....it's simple human nature to act different around people that aren't like you


 
Its the nature of simple-minded, paranoid, poor excuses for humans is more like it.

Thankfully I do not and will never suffer from the same problems as you those of your ilk.


----------



## Aries1 (May 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My friend likes black guys and she is in no way a slut.  I got another friend that won't touch a black guy, but she is a complete whore.  So IMO fucking a black guy doesn't automatically make a woman a slut.
> 
> My friend that likes black guys is not the stereotype.  She isn't heavy, she is very successful and she is very beautiful.  I did ask her what the attraction was and she said _*she found black men exotic.  She said they have a culture all their own and it was very intriguing to her*_.
> 
> ...


fuckinroflmao...your friends father is a horrible dad. Poor girl.


----------



## Aries1 (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> Its the nature of simple-minded, paranoid, poor excuses for humans is more like it.
> 
> Thankfully I do not and will never suffer from the same problems as you those of your ilk.


You're black aren't you, Mr. Eddie?


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're black aren't you, Mr. Eddie?


 
WTF kind of dumb, pointless question is that? 
And what's wrong with your computer where you fail to see my username is Leave?


----------



## Aries1 (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> WTF kind of dumb, pointless question is that?
> And what's wrong with your computer where you fail to see my username is Leave?


Yup, I thought so. What's up, bro? When is your ban done at MD?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> fuckinroflmao...your friends father is a horrible dad. Poor girl.



Aries, be very, very careful here.  She is one of the best people I know.


----------



## Aries1 (May 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Aries, be very, very careful here.  She is one of the best people I know.


I assume that I could be screwing up my chance to see your tits. If so, duly noted and apology forthcoming.


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 21, 2011)

@leave, yer a fucking tool. any stupid ass person who would attempt to denythat there are genetic and cultural differences that separate people is either a complete fuctard or any idiot progressive liberal trying to spread p.c. lies ......


----------



## TankZ71 (May 22, 2011)

White Chicks with Black Guys is Fucking Nasty! I have a inlaw who is living with a black guy and before she hooked up with him I thought she was a nice looking chick. Now when I see her it makes me want to puke! I guess its just the image of her bending over and taking a donkey dick from a sweaty black guy that enters my mind. Just Fucking Nasty!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> no, this is true......you're telling me that if on an airplane you're not gonna be suspicious of someone wearing a turbin on your flight? or if walking down the street and a young group of someone other than your race is hanging out on the corner you're not gonna act differently? you're full of shit then!.....it's simple human nature to act different around people that aren't like you......oh and btw, my family is mixed black and white mostly (thru marriage of course)......we all just keep it real with each other unlike many who think they're chameleons



Irish I respect you. And you are right about having racial Opinions, but, the only reason you are suspicious of that man on the plane with a turban is because the media has brainwashed most of the people who don't really give any thought to, or question what they see or hear. Ever hear of gatekeeping? The media/government does it all the time, everyday. 

Not every muslim hates america or it's citizens. Not every black guy has a gun ready to rob you. Media, tv, movies and everything has  painted a picture for society that everyone just accepts as normal or reality, and everyone gets lumped into that reality, wether it's true or not.

I am not saying there is no truth in stereotypes or things like that. But unfortunately, through the ignorance of few, everyone gets lumped into a certain group.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> the only reason you are suspicious of that man on the plane with a turban



Or maybe it's because men with turbans killed 3000 people (mostly Americans) on US soil and I actually want to arrive at the destination I paid to?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Or maybe it's because men with turbans killed 3000 people (mostly Americans) on US soil and I actually want to arrive at the destination I paid to?



How do you know they had turbans on? Were you there? See you prove my point. You're a lumper.


----------



## Glycomann (May 22, 2011)

I think the perception of black man with white woman is negative at face value.  The real judge should be does the couple stand a chance of success?  Is the woman of good character?  Is the man of good character?  Do each have good family values?  Does the man have adequate earning potential.  It seems that the woman is in control of the choice at least in the beginning.  Sadly I don't see these necessary questions come into the equation very often.  If you look at evolution we are a homogeneous race.  More so than any other species. This means that we have been interbredding all along for the most part.  In the past the mixing of gene pools may have been more to do with conquest.  look at Italy.  After the fall of the empire teh Berbers and the Moores over ran the region killing the men and raping the women leading to darker peoples.  Then the Germanics and Nordics beat the dark skinned peoples back into the foot of the boot. In the end the original Roman blood was almost completely lost and the mix of peoples in Italy range from dark to light with Germanic, Arab, African, Nordic etc. The bottom line is humans have been interbreeding throughout history of mankind and will continue to do so.  Presently it seems to be done as a matter of normal course of societal interaction rather through war and conquest. It is likely that we fear the mixing due to our evolutionary awareness of ethnic cleaning through conquest and war. Racial prejudiced, in this view, is a normal response to a species long adaptation and defense against conquest.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> How do you know they had turbans on? Were you there? See you prove my point. You're a lumper.



It's a derogatory term for Arabs, you dumb ass. 

The vast majority of hijackings are committed by Arabs. That's more than enough reason to do a little profiling and watch out for those passengers that "wear turbans".


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I assume that I could be screwing up my chance to see your tits. If so, duly noted and apology forthcoming.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's a derogatory term for Arabs, you dumb ass.
> 
> The vast majority of hijackings are committed by Arabs. That's more than enough reason to do a little profiling and watch out for those passengers that "wear turbans".



I knew what the fuck you meant. I was being a smart ass and pointing out that you were profiling. You say the vast majority for what reason? Because the man on the tv said so? Learn to think for yourself, and don't believe everything you see or hear on the news.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I knew what the fuck you meant. I was being a smart ass and pointing out that you were profiling. You say the vast majority for what reason? Because the man on the tv said so? Learn to think for yourself, and don't believe everything you see or hear on the news.



I haven't watched the news in 14 years.

As for which group commits the most hijackings, who do _you_ think it is? Whites? Buddhists?

The facts are a Google away...


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 23, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I haven't watched the news in 14 years.
> 
> As for which group commits the most hijackings, who do _you_ think it is? Whites? Buddhists?
> 
> The facts are a Google away...



Look I'm not going to convince you of anything, we both realize that. I myself don't don't conduct myself towards others, based on stereo-types, or the way things are portrayed in the media. If you choose to do so, so be it. 

I feel everyone needs the benefit of the doubt. I am not saying don't be cautious, but I'm not going to go around being afraid either.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> *Look I'm not going to convince you of anything*, we both realize that. I myself don't don't conduct myself towards others, based on stereo-types, or the way things are portrayed in the media. If you choose to do so, so be it.
> 
> I feel everyone needs the benefit of the doubt. I am not saying don't be cautious, but I'm not going to go around being afraid either.



You could change my mind. Just show me that my understanding of hijackings is wrong and I'll change my tune. But you're going to need facts. My research has shown that of all the groups (be it race, religion or nationality) who commit hijackings, Arab Muslims rank at the top.

What is comes down to is that, for whatever your reasons, you don't like that people are suspicious of Muslims/Arabs and you simply choose to ignore that they have a good reason to do so.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry.....can't let this thread die down......


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

whats interesting is that 99% of the blacks here in the usa today have white genetics since the women were fucked ad nauseum by the white owners. maybe its those same white rapist genes being expressed as attraction to white women.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 18, 2011)

no because we were put here as a genetic experiment from aliens....asians are the closest looking to aliens so that part went well.... blacks were part of the experiment that failed...(god said oops i burnt one)....that's why they're coming back 12/21/12.....it's to complete the project and clean up the mess


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 2, 2011)

bump..............


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> bump..............


 
^^^^^


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's completely ignorant to attribute problems within a race because of the color of their skin.  It just illustrates your complete stupidity in human biology.

But, it's hard to argue that there isn't a problem within black culture nowadays.  I'm from Cali and the majority of black guys I come into contact with strive to be hard, gangsterish, and demeaning to woman.  Also, the fact that blacks have the highest fatherless families says something about their opinions on family values.  But, this is a cultural problem and not a race problem.  

I see the same problem with muslims around the world, it's not their race that is fucked up, it's their fucked up culture and religion.

Irish, I agree with you that it's a problem when it's a fad, and not a real attraction.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> whats interesting is that 99% of the blacks here in the usa today have white genetics since the women were fucked ad nauseum by the white owners. maybe its those same white rapist genes being expressed as attraction to white women.


 Back in the day we be callin them bedwarmers


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 2, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> once you go black we dont want you back !!!



Lmfao


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Crank (Nov 3, 2011)

where i grew up.... white men hated the black guys because all the white chicks went for the black guys. and all the black chicks liked white guys so the black dudes hated us. and the spanish girls liked a good amount of white dudes. the spanish men hated the white guys and some of the white chicks dated spanish men so the white dudes hated the spanish lmao.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with fucking a fine black chick, some that I've been with were short with big asses and large tits. It is hard to find both nice parts on a woman like that.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

OP seems like he is worried the *BBC* is going to come kill him in his sleep


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I haven't watched the news in 14 years.
> 
> As for which group commits the most hijackings, who do _you_ think it is? Whites? Buddhists?
> 
> The facts are a Google away...


 Whitey is everyone's problem


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 5, 2011)

This thread is to much...


----------



## katanga (Nov 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bigdv (Nov 7, 2011)

You can always tell if your woman stepped out on ya with one, she'll come on smelling like an air freshener!


----------



## bigdv (Nov 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Nothing wrong with fucking a fine black chick, some that I've been with were short with big asses and large tits. It is hard to find both nice parts on a woman like that.


 

  Yea but you couldn't wash that smell off em cause I've been there too


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 7, 2011)

black people smell like mayonaise


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 7, 2011)

A Mexican friend of mine says white people smell like bologna.


----------



## bigdv (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry not being racist just stating a fact "black people stank"  thier breath stinks like shhit their hair stinks they just stink!  you can smell where a black person has been for instances your buying a car you open the door guess what you smell


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> understand that i'm from a mixed family...my *stepdad is black*...



OMG...LAM is your STEPFATHER!!


LAM
Is Doin It 4 Da Shorteez





I see the connection and the reason for the hate!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 4, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> OMG...LAM is your STEPFATHER!!
> 
> 
> LAM
> ...



i'd shoot myself


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2012)

Dinner definitely would be awkward.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2012)

Morning coffee would be quiet.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> whats interesting is that 99% of the blacks here in the usa today have white genetics since the women were fucked ad nauseum by the white owners. maybe its those same white rapist genes being expressed as attraction to white women.



Over 50 million white Americans have black ancestors. I would suspect plenty of those people are also truly raciest as well. The ignorance is staggering, and only out done by the irony.

There are very few pure "pureblood" people. One reason is interracial breeding, but another important reason is that they fucking die. If diversity isn't introduced into a population, they become weak and die off from genetic problems and foreign diseases.


----------



## flexxthese (Jan 4, 2012)

David Allen Coe - Nigger lovin whores


----------



## titanman03 (Jan 4, 2012)

i must agree that i cannot stand a white girl with a black guy , i am a bouncer at a night club and everytime i see a white girl with a black guy i wana throw them both out . every girl ive ever dated or had sex with i asked first if theyve ever been with a black guy then asked around to there friends and associates to make sure its true. that is one thing i truly cannot stand. every weekend at work its always some black guy im getting into a fight with and throwing out on there head for bothering some white girl , bc at our club we have a rule , if a girl comes up to any of us bouncers and says shes being bothered by a guy , the guy has to go no questions asked , i dont totally agree with it but for over a year now ive been working there i can safely say that 7 out of 10 times its a black guy harrasing a white girl


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Over 50 million white Americans have black ancestors. I would suspect plenty of those people are also truly raciest as well. The ignorance is staggering, and only out done by the irony.
> 
> There are very few pure "pureblood" people. One reason is interracial breeding, but another important reason is that they fucking die. If diversity isn't introduced into a population, they become weak and die off from genetic problems and foreign diseases.


 
then how do you explain the indians


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread name was very misleading. It should be retitled my vagina hurts bc of a BBC. 

Let's see some white chicks getting destroyed


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 5, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> This thread name was very misleading. It should be retitled my vagina hurts bc of a BBC.
> 
> Let's see some white chicks getting destroyed



better title: skanky mudhuntin' whores who probably now have hepatitis


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2012)

You know what they say...

Once you go black, you'll want the test results back.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> then how do you explain the indians



You really think Native American Indians are pure blooded?  They are just as muddled as the rest of us genetically.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> then how do you explain the indians



Do you mean real Indians, or native Americans?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Do you mean real Indians, or native Americans?


 native nigga and they'er are pure bloods


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 6, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> better title: skanky mudhuntin' whores who probably now have hepatitis


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2012)

Once you go black, you'll wonder where the test results are at.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bigbully100678 said:


> How do you know they had turbans on? Were you there? See you prove my point. You're a lumper.


most muslims arent terrorists, but all terrorists are muslim!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Over 50 million white Americans have black ancestors. I would suspect plenty of those people are also truly raciest as well. The ignorance is staggering, and only out done by the irony.
> 
> There are very few pure "pureblood" people. One reason is interracial breeding, but another important reason is that they fucking die. If diversity isn't introduced into a population, they become weak and die off from genetic problems and foreign diseases.


50 million, where the hell did that number come from sounds made up to me. Did you get that off the McDonalds sign.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 6, 2012)

titanman03 said:


> i must agree that i cannot stand a white girl with a black guy , i am a bouncer at a night club and everytime i see a white girl with a black guy i wana throw them both out . every girl ive ever dated or had sex with i asked first if theyve ever been with a black guy then asked around to there friends and associates to make sure its true. that is one thing i truly cannot stand. every weekend at work its always some black guy im getting into a fight with and throwing out on there head for bothering some white girl , bc at our club we have a rule , if a girl comes up to any of us bouncers and says shes being bothered by a guy , the guy has to go no questions asked , i dont totally agree with it but for over a year now ive been working there i can safely say that 7 out of 10 times its a black guy harrasing a white girl


 
 Nice...

I like your style... 








"I say old snatch"...

"Has that rusty badge of yours been penetrated by diseased black cock"?...

"It does look a bit of flailing lasagna"...


----------



## rc771 (Jan 7, 2012)

there's really only one thing i can say to this thread


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm mixed 

my mom is a white person and my dad is a crazy ass marine and he is black too black lol i love this

and I will do most ladies so treat em right or else someone like me will jump in for a short time used to do this full time before i fucked up my back ..

 100LBS or more . I'm not Gay. 
I would do a big girl also they are fun( big as in 250LBS )

Oh and I don't think your a bigot I'm mixed I understand what your saying no jk black girls say this also


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> 50 million, where the hell did that number come from sounds made up to me. Did you get that off the McDonalds sign.



Statistical analysis of DNA sampling by molecular anthropologist Mark Shriver. Approximately 30 percent of white self identified white Americans have black ancestry somewhere in the linage. 

You could look it up, or you could just keep talking out of your ass in a weak attempt at being funny, which you aren't.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> native nigga and they'er are pure bloods



What are you trying to say, the Native Americans are a perfect example of what I was saying. The white man's germs decimated the native Americans and also tribes of South American Indians.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> What are you trying to say, the Native Americans are a perfect example of what I was saying. The white man's germs decimated the native Americans and also tribes of South American Indians.


 but yet they remain the same .nigga


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Statistical analysis of DNA sampling by molecular anthropologist Mark Shriver. Approximately 30 percent of white self identified white Americans have black ancestry somewhere in the linage.
> 
> You could look it up, or you could just keep talking out of your ass in a weak attempt at being funny, which you aren't.


I read that article but common sense will tell you its BS. And I'm hilarious.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 11, 2012)

what about the MEXICANS taking all my fat ass white girls god bless em


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I read that article but common sense will tell you its BS. And I'm hilarious.



Common sense is the battle cry of ignorant uneducated fucks like you when you make fun of something you don't understand, and someone calls you on your bullshit. You aren't funny, or commonly sensible. You are unfunny and a halfwit.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> most muslims arent terrorists, but all terrorists are muslim!



IRA terrorist, Christian anti abortionist, Jewish extremist, right wing German separatist, Communist leftist, Anti-Basque separatist, ect, ect, ect...

But you don't need to actually look any of that up. You have your common sense to fall back on. Fucking moron!


----------



## twodogs (Jan 17, 2012)

when a white goes outside his or her race they shit on every ancestor the ever had. We are not alike.Nothing is wrong with getting along but we are different for a reason and if you look around and see the outcome of such behavior it will prove my point.Just because you see it on TV does not make it right.I think a german sheppard is a beautiful animal but have never wanted to fuck one....


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 17, 2012)

twodogs said:


> when a white goes outside his or her race they shit on every ancestor the ever had. We are not alike.Nothing is wrong with getting along but we are different for a reason and if you look around and see the outcome of such behavior it will prove my point.Just because you see it on TV does not make it right.I think a german sheppard is a beautiful animal but have never wanted to fuck one....


Good point. Additionally, red birds do not mate with blue birds.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 17, 2012)

KelJu said:


> _*Statistical analysis of DNA sampling by molecular anthropologist Mark Shriver. Approximately 30 percent of white self identified white Americans have black ancestry somewhere in the linage.*_
> 
> You could look it up, or you could just keep talking out of your ass in a weak attempt at being funny, which you aren't.


Well, you know, when speaking of statistics we could always speak of the inherent flaws. You know, sampling size, bias of the person taking the sample, what point he was looking to prove, you know things that matter. A percentage in itself is an approximation unless you have an exact number to base it on.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 17, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Over 50 million white Americans have black ancestors. I would suspect plenty of those people are also truly raciest as well. The ignorance is staggering, and only out done by the irony.
> 
> There are very few pure "pureblood" people. One reason is interracial breeding, but another important reason is that they fucking die. If diversity isn't introduced into a population, they become weak and die off from genetic problems and foreign diseases.


This part is unfortunately accurate. I suspect you jigs just wanted to give us sickle cell, though. =)


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2012)

KelJu said:


> IRA terrorist, Christian anti abortionist, Jewish extremist, right wing German separatist, Communist leftist, Anti-Basque separatist, ect, ect, ect...
> 
> But you don't need to actually look any of that up. You have your common sense to fall back on. Fucking moron!


you need to go to the doctor and get your asshole checked, its super tight. you need to relax man.


----------



## troubador (Jan 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you need to go to the doctor and get your asshole checked, its super tight. you need to relax man.



That's way better than loose butthole.

Word of the Day - Tight Butthole - Workaholics - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you need to go to the doctor and get your asshole checked, its super tight. you need to relax man.



Can't deny that. I am uptight and pissed off much of the time for no reason. I've just accepted that fact. However, it doesn't change the fact that I am right and you are a fucking moron talking out of your ass trying to be funny.

You see, when you say stupid shit it violates my brain. You are a serial rapist of my brain and my sanity, and a perfect example of the kind of shit that keeps me in a bad mood. I have to share a planet with you god damn morons.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Well, you know, when speaking of statistics we could always speak of the inherent flaws. You know, sampling size, bias of the person taking the sample, what point he was looking to prove, you know things that matter. A percentage in itself is an approximation unless you have an exact number to base it on.



What the fuck are you talking about? It is a peer reviewed study, not a toothpaste commercial. Everything is there: regression analysis, p-value, confidence interval, sample size, ect. Why did he study this? I don't know. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that he is a FUCKING ANTHROPOLOGIST AND THAT IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT ANTHROPOLOGIST FUCKING STUDY!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Can't deny that. I am uptight and pissed off much of the time for no reason. I've just accepted that fact. However, it doesn't change the fact that I am right and you are a fucking moron talking out of your ass trying to be funny.
> 
> You see, when you say stupid shit it violates my brain. You are a serial rapist of my brain and my sanity, and a perfect example of the kind of shit that keeps me in a bad mood. I have to share a planet with you god damn morons.


well you picked the right forum to engage in intelligent coversation. On a serious note, you sound just like a guy I was stationed with in Korea. He also got overly upset about everything and felt the world was full of idiots. We found him dead in his closet, he hung himself with his belt.
relax man.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> well you picked the right forum to engage in intelligent coversation. On a serious note, you sound just like a guy I was stationed with in Korea. He also got overly upset about everything and felt the world was full of idiots. We found him dead in his closet, he hung himself with his belt.
> relax man.



Lucky bastard!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Lucky bastard!



That's why I love this guy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Lucky bastard!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2012)

Once you go black, you'll want your dignity back.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 19, 2012)

bandaidwoman said:


> hurray for us half breeds!  That's right, when a caucasian has cystic fibrosis i tell them if they have kids with a black or full asian their kids cannot get the disease, same with a black with sickle cell, if they marry a white or asian , their kids can't get sicke cell.


Hey bandaidwoman:you should look that statment up,try wed md for a start.your statement is totally false.Know what you are talking about before saying shit you pulled out of your ass."Best to be thought a fool rather than Opening ones mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## twodogs (Jan 19, 2012)

kelju said:


> this thread reminds me of why i hate people so much. Then, it occurred to me that i am an elitist suffering from a form of intellectual bigotry against stupid people. Sadly, most of the people in this thread are quite stupid, and i hate you more with every post you make. In a strange warped way, it is comparable to you racist douchebags having to watch a black guy fuck a white girl right in front of you with every post i read. But, because i am smarter than most of you, i am cursed with enough perception to see my own hypocrisy, and now i hate myself a little more, too. I hope you all die of aids... I think i will go kill myself now.


      good...


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? It is a peer reviewed study, not a toothpaste commercial. Everything is there: regression analysis, p-value, confidence interval, sample size, ect. Why did he study this? I don't know. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that he is a FUCKING ANTHROPOLOGIST AND THAT IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT ANTHROPOLOGIST FUCKING STUDY!


If you have any knowledge at all of statistics then you know you are talking out of your ass. Statistics are easy manipulated, my friend. I have no knowledge of this particular study(couldn't be less interested honestly) so I can't comment on any exact manipulations involved with said study. Suffice to say, statistics can be used to prove whatever you want them to prove. It is an area I know well as I use them(and create them) everyday. Use them as a guide rather than an absolute. 

To be this upset you must be black. Seems you are a bit biased.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 19, 2012)

KelJu said:


> This thread reminds me of why I hate people so much. Then, it occurred to me that I am an elitist suffering from a form of intellectual bigotry against stupid people. Sadly, most of the people in this thread are quite stupid, and I hate you more with every post you make. In a strange warped way, it is comparable to you racist douchebags having to watch a black guy fuck a white girl right in front of you with every post I read. But, because I am smarter than most of you, I am cursed with enough perception to see my own hypocrisy, and now I hate myself a little more, too. I hope you all die of AIDS... I think I will go kill myself now.


Good lord. I just realized I'm interacting with a guy that would actually says this about himself. I've seen no evidence of intelligence in your posts. Most of your posts are merely recitals of others work that you don't completely understand. Just an observation, Tyrone. Don't kill yourself...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2012)

twodogs said:


> good...



I imagine you never seen kelju before but he is one dude, one I wouldn't like to meet in dark alley when he's blitzed out of his mind.
He's from your neck of the woods I believe.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2012)

Tyrone is as white as the background on this page.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2012)

Once you go black, you'll wonder where the welfare check it at.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> If you have any knowledge at all of statistics then you know you are talking out of your ass. Statistics are easy manipulated, my friend. I have no knowledge of this particular study(couldn't be less interested honestly) so I can't comment on any exact manipulations involved with said study. Suffice to say, statistics can be used to prove whatever you want them to prove. It is an area I know well as I use them(and create them) everyday. Use them as a guide rather than an absolute.
> 
> To be this upset you must be black. Seems you are a bit biased.



I have a minor in statistics. I have produced my fair share of analyses for school and work, so don't try and lie about your so called experience. I am well aware of selection bias. Statistics isn't perfect, but it is all we have to make estimates for things we can't measure. That is why they peer review scientific publications to check for errors. Again, not perfect, but a lot better than idiots just making assumptions based on their own beliefs about the world.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 20, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I have a minor in statistics. I have produced my fair share of analyses for school and work, _*so don't try and lie about your so called experience.*_ I am well aware of selection bias. Statistics isn't perfect, but it is all we have to make estimates for things we can't measure. That is why they peer review scientific publications to check for errors. _*Again, not perfect, but a lot better than idiots just making assumptions based on their own beliefs about the world*_.


This makes no sense if you have a minor in statistics and partially agree with me.

Second bold: I certainly agree. Statistics can be very accurate when there is no bias introduced into the equation.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> This makes no sense if you have a minor in statistics and partially agree with me.




I'm not partially agreeing with you. I said studies aren't perfect. You seem to be saying that no academic study is worthwhile because of the potential for bias results. 

My only bias is that I enjoy science. I respect academic works. I don't care if my great grandmother was a half gorilla and a whore. It doesn't effect my life. If a scientist did the leg work through accepted scientific protocols, and then determined that I was 3 generations away from a being a whore gorilla, I would think to myself "Hmmm, that's kinda interesting", then go about my fucking day. 

But the study referenced in this thread produces so much hate over nothing. I say nothing, but apparently it just scares the living shit out of white people that one of their family members was a nigger. It's fucking pathetic, and it's fucking dumb.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I'm not partially agreeing with you. I said studies aren't perfect. You seem to be saying that no academic study is worthwhile because of the potential for bias results.
> 
> My only bias is that I enjoy science. I respect academic works. I don't care if my great grandmother was a half gorilla and a whore. It doesn't effect my life. If a scientist did the leg work through accepted scientific protocols, and then determined that I was 3 generations away from a being a whore gorilla, I would think to myself "Hmmm, that's kinda interesting", then go about my fucking day.
> 
> But the study referenced in this thread produces so much hate over nothing. I say nothing, but apparently it just scares the living shit out of white people that one of their family members was a nigger. It's fucking pathetic, and it's fucking dumb.


_




_
the half gorilla and whore you lucky bastard A big dik and speed


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 21, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I'm not partially agreeing with you. I said studies aren't perfect. _*You seem to be saying that no academic study is worthwhile because of the potential for bias results*_.


Nah, I said statistics can be manipulated to say whatever you need them to say. That is a fact. Never mentioned academic studies. I make a living from academic studies. Science is literally my life. 

If you enjoy having banjo lips in your family then so be it. I think you're just a mean little kid that has to toot his own horn in order to feel good about himself.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a gorilla's penis is about the size of a person's pinkie finger. 

i love this tidbit

Genghis Khan, the fearsome Mongolian warrior of the  13th century, may have done more than rule the largest empire in the  world; according to a recently published genetic study, he may have  helped populate it too.    An international group of geneticists studying Y-chromosome data have  found that nearly 8 percent of the men living in the region of the  former Mongol empire carry y-chromosomes that are nearly identical. That  translates to 0.5 percent of the male population in the world, or  roughly 16 million descendants living today. 

Genghis Khan a Prolific Lover, DNA Data Implies


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a gorilla's penis is about the size of a person's pinkie finger.
> 
> i love this tidbit
> 
> ...


That made me think of this:






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Nah, I said statistics can be manipulated to say whatever you need them to say. That is a fact. Never mentioned academic studies. I make a living from academic studies. Science is literally my life.
> 
> If you enjoy having banjo lips in your family then so be it. I think you're just a mean little kid that has to toot his own horn in order to feel good about himself.



I just in a bad mood most of the time. I can be friendly and fun on occasion. You on the other hand exist only to troll the internet. How pathetic is your existence to spend as much time here as you do just following people around to insult them. Is that your only way to be socialize with people?   

We had kids like that back in high school, but all of them were LD (learning disabilities) AKA retarded. That is not a joke, either. You behave exactly like a retarded kid with no social skills. It doesn't matter if you are the fake account of one of the other members. It is just as bad, maybe worse. 

I'm angry, and I hate life, but if I were you, there is no way I could have stopped myself from eating a bullet.


----------



## banker23 (Jan 21, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I fell in love with an exchange student from Africa who was in my program at the university. She was blacker than pitch black night and had the most beautiful accent ever. I would gladly trade 20 club hopping mall shopping dumb white skanks for one Merry Chaconie.


 
x2 even though I've never been particularly attracted to black women...but the ones from Africa and Europe definitely rate. I met a young lady who's an actress prob about 6' slender and elegant and a natural fro'ish hairstyle and she was definitely doing it for me.

There's nothing like that here in the Midwest; she was visiting from L.A.


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2012)

once you go black ,you'll never go back.......
once you go white ,you'll never get it right


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Once you go black, you'll want your dignity back.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 21, 2012)

Once your girl goes brown or black, you'll never get her back.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Once your girl goes brown or black, you'll never get her back.


Close...

Once your girl goes brown or black, you'll never _want _her back.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

In the spirit of Sean Connery from SNL's Celebrity Jeopardy.

Once a woman goes Mexican...she's a whore.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Aries1 (Jan 21, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I just in a bad mood most of the time. I can be friendly and fun on occasion. You on the other hand exist only to troll the internet. How pathetic is your existence to spend as much time here as you do just following people around to insult them. _*Is that your only way to be socialize*_ with people?
> 
> We had kids like that back in high school, but all of them were LD (learning disabilities) AKA retarded. That is not a joke, either. You behave exactly like a retarded kid with no social skills. It doesn't matter if you are the fake account of one of the other members. It is just as bad, maybe worse.
> 
> I'm angry, and I hate life, but if I were you, there is no way I could have stopped myself from eating a bullet.


Proof read, genius.

As for the rest of your bullshit; just an observation from one of the resident plebeians that you have to deal with here. rofl...what a fucking joke you are...


----------



## JoeClyde (Feb 1, 2012)

It's kind of sad.  That all of these beefed up dudes are so insecure.  

Trust me.  A lot of your sweethearts.  They did experiment with more than lesbianism in College.  If you girl went to college.  She probably had a different shade of penis in her.  It is what it is.

But when they graduate.  They become soccer moms, and lie to their husbands.  Unless he is weak.  Then she introduces him to the cuckold scene around 40.


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeClyde said:


> It's kind of sad.  That all of these beefed up dudes are so insecure.
> 
> Trust me.  A lot of your sweethearts.  They did experiment with more than lesbianism in College.  If you girl went to college.  She probably had a different shade of penis in her.  It is what it is.
> 
> But when they graduate.  They become soccer moms, and lie to their husbands.  Unless he is weak.  Then she introduces him to the cuckold scene around 40.




The American Dream....................................


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeClyde said:


> It's kind of sad.  That all of these beefed up dudes are so insecure.
> 
> Trust me.  A lot of your sweethearts.  They did experiment with more than lesbianism in College.  If you girl went to college.  She probably had a different shade of penis in her.  It is what it is.
> 
> But when they graduate.  They become soccer moms, and lie to their husbands.  Unless he is weak.  Then she introduces him to the cuckold scene around 40.


Lol...this guy's wife said "she wasn't the only one". "Everybody does it". Your wife is a disgusting whore worthy of death. Kill her and yourself.


----------



## JoeClyde (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah.  Just like Sarah Palin.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2012)

I love racist threads.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 7, 2012)

this thread can't die...please help the cause against monkey love


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

Lol
Sarah palin loves the black cock and I bet you love her.


----------



## GreenGiant (May 7, 2012)

clown'wit'the'brown


----------



## vicious 13 (May 7, 2012)

Don't feel like reading but is white men w black women ok?


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

It's ok, just gross IMO, same as middle eastern women, yuck!


----------



## irish_2003 (May 7, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Don't feel like reading but is white men w black women ok?



only for a one night stand, but not dating...they smell like mayonaisse...lets be real...black guys don't even want the black chics anymore


----------



## S_walker (May 7, 2012)

gotta ninja lovin secretary that'd go bout two fitty. i'd fire her fat ass if it were up to me. she's been asked several times to take down the pictures of her and the grape ape..... she'll be gone soon!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

There is a decent website around called white chicks black dicks. I kinda like watching white bitches get pounded by black dudes every once in a while for some reason. I love black girls.


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> only for a one night stand, but not dating...they smell like mayonaisse...lets be real...black guys don't even want the black chics anymore



Lmao @ mayo.  Why do you think black women are so mean?  Nobody wants them.  
Can you imagine how awful it would be to be a black lesbian, you're treated like shit from everyone!


----------



## irish_2003 (May 7, 2012)

it's no coincidence that the purple grapes in the fruit of the loom underwear/tshirt commercials is the token nig


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2012)

I pounded a black chic before.I could never get her suck my cock so I got bored.But I hate 90% niggs.


----------



## Genetikfightr (May 7, 2012)

Who fucking cares?? What a worthless thread. Sounds like you people are insecure.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (May 7, 2012)

the sooner we all fuck until we are the same color the better! 

1 less problem in the world


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

If you haven't gotten head from a black girl you haven't lived. Real Talk my nigs.


----------



## freddo38 (May 10, 2012)

ITs more acceptable these days but wasn't so in the 70s. We are in Australia but my MIL is German and has been working out with weights as long as I have know her ....over 20 years. She's has just tuned 55 and is in great shape. My wife showed me all the pics of the exchange students they have had and most of them were black athlete guys 16-18 from Southern USA. FIL before he died worked for Coke and there exchange programs going on with Athletics. Just recently I came across polaroid pics of her and another of her friends banging some of these kids. She travels to the States once or twice  a year now....what do you think may be going on? I knew she was keen on cock as since the FIL dies there have been quite a few visitors come and go. Putting 2 & 2 together we have now realised she holidays pin ports when US ships are tied up ...mainly Perth and Sydney so expect she is getting a belly full of USN blackbody Jiz.


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> yes, this pisses me off......in my area it's rampant....you don't see other mixed couples like black chics with white guys, or asians with whites, or mexicans with blacks or whites



you sure as hell do but mostly on the coasts, not so much in the "friendly" interior of the US...


----------



## irish_2003 (May 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> you sure as hell do but mostly on the coasts, not so much in the "friendly" interior of the US...



i'm not arguing your statement at all this time Lam...my ex-fiance is from Atlanta and she actually pointed out how many black men-white women couples she saw here and said for such a small area here it's much more predominant than her metropolitan area where you'd expect a higher rate of mixed couples...i never paid attention much but it does seem that way...i think i'd be more accepting if on tv and movies there was more variety in the type of mixed couples and not just always black guy with white chic...i'm all for if a person is a good person but my prejudices and views are based on what i see and life experiences and here it's pretty bad...i can't wait to finish this next degree and start looking to move to Alabama where i'll be around like-minded individuals...


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2012)

tall paul said:


> the sooner we all fuck until we are the same color the better!
> 
> 1 less problem in the world




agreed!


----------



## JoeClyde (May 23, 2012)

So basically.  White men fucking Black women is ok.  Black men fucking White women is bad.

I'm not into White chicks anyway.  I like Black, Mixed-Black and Caribbean Hispanic women.


----------



## EARL (May 23, 2012)

JoeClyde said:


> It's kind of sad. That all of these beefed up dudes are so insecure.



70% stupidity and 30% insecurity = the true essence of a meathead.


*But this is all very Boring anyway.
*


----------



## Genetikfightr (Nov 8, 2012)

Seriously?? Who cares??? What a waste of a thread. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 8, 2012)

Genetikfightr said:


> Seriously?? Who cares??? What a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



you cared enough to post that reply...so apparently you DO CARE one way or the other


----------



## Genetikfightr (Nov 8, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> you cared enough to post that reply...so apparently you DO CARE one way or the other



The only reason I clicked this thread was to entertain myself. It's funny to see all these insecure guys. You are either 1. Ugly 2. Have absolutely no game or 3. You have a small penis. Sorry the hand you been dealt. But no reason to hate. It's a free country and anyone can fuck anyone. Welcome to 2012. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 8, 2012)

i have nothing to prove to you...those who know the real me, know that my gf is a figure competitor and my ex gf the same and was top 10 at nationals a few years in a row...so really i have nothing to prove to anyone...i'm content with who i'm with...she's my soulmate


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 8, 2012)

*Soul Men 1986 "White Fat Ass Slut"*

Posting only because it's funny, from a funny movie...

Soul Men 1986 "White Fat Ass Slut" - YouTube


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 8, 2012)

*Soul Men 1986 "White Fat Ass Slut"*

Posting only because it's a funny clip from a funny movie...


----------

